# Chatty NTNP/TTC buddies! 2 BFPs!



## Queen Bee.

NTNP/TTC #1 or more! All welcome, to join :) we are just a bunch of ladies with the gift of gab. :)
:dust: Baby dust to everyone.:dust:


JJsmom: :bfp:
Bmoore: :bfp:


Spoiler
Hiya, I am looking for NTNP buddies. I have been NTNP for about 2 years. I am not looking to start TTC as I want it to come natural and not get so stressed over all it. So I am just looking for people to talk to, who are going through a similar situation and just want to have fun talking and having a laugh! :flower:

Recently Decided TTC :)


----------



## JJsmom

I haven't been trying for 2 years but I am NTNP for 3 cycles now. I wish you the best of luck and loads of baby dust to you!! :dust: :dust:
It's about time you get your BFP after waiting 2 years!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks JJ. 
3 cycles, or 2 years. its hard on all of us when you want something so badly!
hope you see your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

How are you doing?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am good, I am 4th cycle day now.
trying to relax and not stress over it all cause thats not going to get me anywhere :haha:
How about you hun?


----------



## JJsmom

Thought I had seen a very very very light line on HPT test. I kept taking them with no luck. So I decided to try the OPK, well I got a positive today and we dtd last night and this morning. There probably won't be any tonight or tomorrow because of his behavior, but oh well. I've been really nauseous so I thought I would get the positive HPT as I haven't been nauseated before. So I'm just waiting and ordering more Wondfo's so I can start testing in a week.


----------



## Queen Bee.

you should order those really really sensitive HPT tests off the net. they detect as low as 10 I think! they will be able to pick up even the slightest bit of HCG so you might get a decent line on one! :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh I was also thinking about doing OPK's are they easy? do you need to test at the sametime each day?


----------



## JJsmom

I just ordered some more wondfo's. I was getting a light line on them. I'll be getting them on the 8th and that will allow me to start testing again! LOL!! I ordered 25, hopefully that will last me this cycle and I'll get the BFP! 

The OPK's you do them like the IC's too. I ordered the wondfo OPK's. They were easy. I didn't know if they were positive or not and so I'd post a pic on the ovulation test area and they told me if it was positive or not. We dtd the day before and the day of my dark test. Didn't do it the day after (today) because OH was being an arse! I am not giving it up for a couple days at least! :) I have to stand my ground! But I am sooooo emotional the last week and the girls at work are saying I'm moody. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohh hmm going to look into them, need to do something to stop all the geuss work!

Ahh, well hopefully you will get your BFP soon, Got my fingers crossed for you! :D psh men, never easy are they? LOL sometimes I think my husband is my first child :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey how is your day going? mine is alright so far, I woke up with a head/neck ache this morning, musta slept wrong on my pillow or something. so going to relax a little, watch tv shows and read lol lazy day woo!


----------



## JJsmom

My day was OK. Me and my DS went to get him a new pair of jeans for school and to see a movie. OH wasn't happy! He was very upset that he couldn't come with us and he ended up meeting us at Kohl's and walking around with us until we left for the movie and OH went to work. 

The wondfo's are cheap. I got 25 for $8.15. I bought 40 OPK's and 10 HPT's for $8 something also. I just used the HPT's up really quickly. LOL!!


----------



## JJsmom

Looks like they moved our thread too. :-/ I have a hard time finding all these threads they keep moving!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

ahh sounded like you had a nice time with DS even though OH couldn't be there. 

Are you getting them from Amazon or Ebay?

I had the thread moved, I figured more people would join us here, since it is for buddies 

Also, If you want to check your threads just click on the User CP button and it will show all the threads that anyone has posted in. Faster than looking for them.


----------



## JJsmom

Wow what a nifty thing!! LOL! I didn't know that! I just found the subscribed list under quick links too! 

I'm getting them through amazon. I have the free 2 day shipping as well (amazon prime). My mom has it and added my sis and I on it. It's really nice! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes, makes things a bit easier  LOL

I will look at them on Amazon, see what I want to get. :) hopefully that cycle will be it for us! and you too! I am sitting here watching the olympics right now, the commentators crack me up at how excited they get lol Especially when it's their country in the lead!


----------



## JJsmom

Yeah they can be quite funny! I turned them on for a minute but found a movie I like. LOL! I am not really into watching the running or the volleyball. Working on homework too.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh Multi-tasker, woo you go girl lol

well OH is watching volleyball at the moment, I am trying to create a signature on. so a little distracted from the tv =P I like to watch the swimming, but I think it is over now sadly. Though I have to say Phelps did an amazing swim for his last time.


----------



## JJsmom

I agree. Phelps did really well. I wondered if it'd be him or Lochte! I love the swimming and gymnastics!!

I have to multitask! I'm always busy! LOL! I don't know how I'm doing the homework anymore but I just do what I can and hope I don't have to retake classes and will be done in 2 years!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Lochte did so well!
Yes I like the gymnastics too, was watching them for a while, I was mostly impressed with the men. the strength they have in their arms is crazy! I don't think I could even pull myself up on the bar. :haha:

Oh, what are you studying in?


----------



## JJsmom

I'm working on my Bachelor's in Accounting


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh wow, that is great, Must be hard work doing accounting. :)
I have been thinking about going to school eventually for something, But I do not know what it would be if I went. I want to make sure it will be something I enjoy though.


----------



## JJsmom

It is difficult with my DS. While I'm in the middle of a test or homework all I ever here is MOMMY!!! LOL! I've been in school since DS was 1 but I did take a 2 yr break...man if I hadn't I'd be done by now! Wish I hadn't thought of that just now. HAHA!


----------



## Queen Bee.

lol oh no, ahh well won't be too much longer and besides think how acomplished you will feel when you finish :thumbup:
should get OH to play games with him while you study/do homework, put him to work lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I would if he wasn't at work... He'll be home in 4 1/2 hrs. By then DS better be asleep!


----------



## Queen Bee.

ahh well, suppose that won't work then  lol
have you started yourself a journal yet? :O


----------



## JJsmom

No I haven't started a journal. Not sure if I should or not.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I find it is a good place to let off steam when needed.
Also, you get to have a record of all your NTNP/TTC, so easier to keep track!
Though I only just started keeping track this cycle, cause I am really bad at it lol


----------



## JJsmom

I guess I'm on my 4th cycle at this point. I started AF on June 26th. Normally have 32 day cycles. Started spotting on the 13th of July. It lasted 6 days, was really light, only when wiped mostly except for 1 day when I needed a tampon. Only 1 clot. Well with O'ing now I'm so confused and guessing cycle 4 now. My question would be when counting dpo. Do I count from when I got a positive OPK or after that. I had a positive OPK 2 days ago. So I was saying I'm 2dpo.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think you count it as day past as DPO= days past ovulation.
But im not certain, you should go to, Countdown to pregnancy website there is a calculator on there that you can fill out and it will tell you what DPO you are and when to test, might make things more clear for you.


----------



## JJsmom

I already had an account there with some things filled out along with ff and they all want me to "set" my O date and I don't know what it is. So I guess we'll figure it out. It says I might O between CD17-CD20 (so last day would be today). I'm really hoping the bd'ing 2 and 3 days ago will work!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Fingers crossed! better BD tonight just to be sure LOL
I don't see how you can set an O date when it is so hard to even know when you ovulate.
No-one ever said how complex getting pregnant would be... wow!


----------



## JJsmom

I know!! UGH! I guess I'll have to give in to OH. If I tell him I'm only doing it to try and make sure we catch the O, then he won't be able to perform. If I act like I'm making up, now I'm going to have to be happy and can't be irritated still. But my emotions are everywhere right now and I am flipping at the drop of a hat!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww, I'm sorry! :hugs:
maybe some wine (just to relax you both a little) and talking will help make things a little better.


----------



## JJsmom

The worst part is I don't really know why I got so upset. I know he lied about what time he was coming home but that is normal when he goes to his parents. don't know if it was because he was going to a movie when we didn't have the funds, or if it was just because. I think I am just so emotional and it doesn't help that he keeps texting me that he would never be mad at me for more than an hour and he told my son all about our fight and that I called him an ahole and that I dont' love him anymore. I was starting to get over it when I found out he told my son which set me off again. I just wish he'd quit shoving it in my face that I apparently don't love him or else I wouldn't be mad at him for more than an hour and blah blah blah. I mean I've heard that at least 2 times a day since the day before yesterday!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Remind him how much you love him, maybe thats all he needs. I do find it wrong that he discussed adult situations with your son though. he really should have known better, but I think you two will figure it all out soon for sure :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

So how goes the TTC Front?


----------



## JJsmom

We made up yesterday!! hehe! :haha: My OPK's are light now and I will get my wondfo's in the mail on Wednesday! So I'll probably take 1 test on Thursday and maybe sometime during the weekend. How about you? When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think I will wait til AF is late before testing, will be good :haha: if I can

Hopefully this is your BFP! :D fingers crossed, glad to hear you made up!


----------



## JJsmom

When is AF due to come? I'm hoping you get your BFP too!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

The 28th of August :) hoping she doesnt show.


----------



## JJsmom

I'm hoping for you too!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

seems so far away though!


----------



## JJsmom

It really does!! sorry to say otherwise, but it will pass by quickly. I'm thinking next week is so far away! But we're already on the 7th!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

what day will you be testing?


----------



## JJsmom

I get my wondfo's in the mail tomorrow. I am not very good at holding out. LOL!! So probably Thursday morning to get my fix. Then maybe Sunday. Thursday I'll be 7dpo.


----------



## Queen Bee.

if you get a BFN Thursday don't get yourself down since it will be early just remember that!


----------



## JJsmom

I know! :) It won't get me down until I get real close. But even at that, I thought I was getting BFP's and my cycle changed up on me without me knowing and I O'd. Glad I decided to start using the OPK's or else i would have been like what the heck?? LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah! why does it all have to be so complicated?! 
I thought it was supposed to be easy, boy was I wrong!


----------



## JJsmom

No kidding!! Wish it was a lot simpler!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

So not the way they teach you.
Ahh well, Our time will come :) hopefully soon though lol


----------



## JJsmom

I'm hoping that August will be a beautiful month for us!!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yes so do I! 
we could be bump buddies woot!


----------



## JJsmom

That would be awesome!!! 

I got my wondfo's in the mail today!! I have been having these pains today. They are sharp and not sure if it'd be like a cramping pain or a pinching pain. It is real quick when it happens. Don't know what a "pinching" pain feels like. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

ahh! hope it means something good! :D 

Im so pumped right now, I was skyping my best friend and she told me she is 5 days late so I told her to take a test she test on cam lol (thats kinda weird I know) but it came back positive! like super fast and superrrrrrrrr dark! for like 4 weeks? Thats crazy!


----------



## JJsmom

Oh my goodness!!! That is awesome!!! Congrats to her!!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Its a big step for them, as she only moved in not too long ago!
But she says she is so scared right now.


----------



## JJsmom

Why is she scared? :-( Hope she becomes ecstatic soon!! I loved being pregnant!


----------



## Queen Bee.

It wasnt planned at all, she was following her cycles to try not to get in the fertile times. but I geuss that baby was meant to be here :) She will become excited but I think it was just a shock to her system.


----------



## JJsmom

awwww!!!! It was definitely meant to be!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Too bad it's not that easy for us NTNP/TTC girls  
but we will get there one day! :) hopefully this month lol


----------



## JJsmom

Yes, definitely hoping!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

:dust: :dust: :dust: BFP for us both :dust: :dust: :dust:

have you any symptoms yet?


----------



## JJsmom

Just those sharp pains here and there throughout the day. My abdomen feels like it's getting really full right now. But not sure if that's really symptoms.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hmm! I am bad at symptom spotting, especially if its something I didnt have with any other cycle :haha: im like omg this is so it lol


----------



## JJsmom

I had a lot of watery cm yesterday too. Haven't had that on my last few cycles. Kept thinking I was starting and ran to the bathroom. Had a little sticky cm when I wiped but not ewcm. I checked my cervix and it was really wet. Multiple times throughout the day it kept feeling like I was starting. Only the first time did have the sticky cm though. The rest it was just watery.


----------



## JJsmom

I agree! I am too!! But I try not to symptom spot but since my cycles have gone so weird I am having a tendency to do that too!


----------



## Queen Bee.

its a terrible habit!
I think it gets you so worked up, and then when af shows its 10 times harder.
So i am trying not to... but I don't think I will stop lol
Heres hoping its a sign of something good :thumbup: would love to add a BFP to our group


----------



## JJsmom

2 BFPs!! Going to be honest...with my luck, you'll get your BFP and I won't. This has happened in every thread I've been in. One of them everyone has fallen pg except me!! LOL! I'm hoping we both get it and be bump buddies though!! :) Yesterday when I was at work I had a pair of pants on I hadn't worn in a while and OMG I will NOT wear them again! My tummy was hurting so bad! Not sure if it was from the jeans or from just the little pains. But I was ready to take them off at work and walk around in my undies!!! I even have my shorts unbuttoned and unzipped right now. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

maybe that is a good sign! :D 
Happens to me too! I never get the BFP everyone else does lol
I would love to be bump buddies, would be amazing to share the experience with someone who is going through it all too :)


----------



## JJsmom

Yes it would be!!! I am keeping a positive outlook for both of us this month!! Oh, I'm going to say a prayer....I don't say enough of them but I think it's about time I start! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

I can't wait til you test :D
It will be so great seeing your BFP! 
so did you guys try anything different this cycle?
we are just going to BD two days before O and the day of O see if that works for us.
I think im going ot have a slice of cherry pie omg sounds so good :)


----------



## JJsmom

Then have a piece!!! I'm trying to figure out dinner, I still haven't eaten yet and it's after 8!

Well this was a weird cycle and my previous one was only 18 days long (normally they are 32). I started spotting after that but didn't think it was AF. I would have totally missed O if I didn't pull the OPK's out! Apparently something told me to pull them out because I was going to wait til I got a BFP or AF started! So I just did an OPK and poof! It was close to positive but still had a couple days! So we bd in the PM the day I got my first positive OPK, the next day I got the positive OPK in the morning and we bd then. And 3 days after my positive OPK. So I'm hoping I have it covered with knowing you are supposed to O 24-48 hours after positive OPK!! Would have bd'd those two days in between too but OH was being a butthead and I was being one back to him. Then we made up on the 3rd day :) So like I said, hopefully we caught the egg!


----------



## JJsmom

When we had our misunderstanding, it was petty, but it was ALL hormones!!! I mean I know it was stupid when I look at it but I couldn't stop myself!!! I don't know what happened to me!


----------



## JJsmom

I think you should have yourself covered if you bd during those times!! Sounds promising!! Sperm can live 3-5 days so I hear! I also hear that girls last longer and take a bit longer to get to the egg whereas the boy sperm swim quickly but die quicker as well. Go figure, it even works that way in the sperm!!!! it's in the DNA! LOL!!! They are quick to try and find the egg and then die off because it took to long. HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think you caught the eggy chic :D For sure!
Lol omg never thought of it that way, but so true! I want a boy first though, so hopefully that will work :D
when we get preggers we plan on staying team yellow, how about you?


----------



## JJsmom

I asked OH, he said he wants to find out so we can be fully prepared. He's dreamed for years he's going to have twin girls and another girl. I'm hoping though that if he asks me to marry him sometime soon, that we can have the wedding next year right after I give birth before he goes into the military so we can get everything taken care of! Oh, then we have to go quickly through the adoption process of my son. 

OK, seriously?? I have only had heartburn twice in my entire life and that was when I was pg with DS. Not sure if that's what this is but I just took a drink of soda and after a min the back of my throat started burning. Maybe it's because I'm hungry. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww so sweet, you are going to be an Army wife! Ahh! :D he sounds like an amazing man to adopt your son as his own, incredible :D you must be so happy!

Its probably cause you haven't eaten yet, but fingers crossed its something more!


----------



## JJsmom

Yes he is an amazing person and I am very lucky! He just really started thinking about the Army thing. He talked about it last year but for some reason he was big about talking about it. I told him to go to the recruiters office today before he went to work and ask all his questions and what he needs to do. He has to drop 7% body fat before he can enter boot camp. So starting this weekend I'm going to Sam's to buy 2 HUGE packs of chicken and start cooking much healthier meals. Going to the farmers market and seeing if I can buy a bushel of green beans I can blanch and freeze. We have a membership to the Ymca but he hardly uses it so he's going to start working out. I'm going on it with him, gonna work out at home though because it's hard when I have DS unless we go sit in the pool which I can't swim too much because it's so crowded. He has a dvd for us to watch called new spouse orientation.


----------



## Queen Bee.

that's great! will be good for you both, I should really exercise more but I don't want to do it alone... so would have to convince the hubs to do it with me.


----------



## JJsmom

I can't do it alone either. 

OMG! OK you'll get a good laugh out of this. So I'm starving right? So I go and throw a voila frozen meal into a pot and put the little bit of water in it so I can get it going. I come back in here and get back on the computer. So I go in there to stir it and check on it....I FORGOT TO TURN IT ON!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG! I do that all the time, especially when I go to put a pizza in the oven :haha:
always tell hubby, ok going to be a tad bit longer than expect... and he usually replies, you forgot to turn it on again didnt you lol


----------



## JJsmom

HAHA!!! Just think, pregnancy you will have such bad memory!! One of my coworkers is pregnant and she has a lot of bills she has to keep redoing because she screws it up and the customer catches it. LOL! OOPS! I hope I don't get like that!!! I know I'll have an even worse memory though!


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh, I know I will be bad too, but at least I will have a reason for all those times :haha:
How did you find out when you were pregnant with your son? I am curious!


----------



## JJsmom

I had a m/c when I was 20. Went on BCP for 4 months. Didnt have insurance so stopped taking the pill after my last pack. 3 years later, I am late for my period. Didn't think anything of it at that point in time. Decided to take a test and it was positive! So 3 years w/o any birth control. But I went into a deep depression after my m/c and found OH on the computer doing things and I was so down about myself. We rarely dtd and from there I guess we just happened to catch it at that time.


----------



## Queen Bee.

So sorry for your loss :hugs:
You are a strong woman! and your son must be such a blessing!


----------



## JJsmom

That he is! He just started the 3rd grade and he's smart as a whip! His dad isn't around, signed off all rights to him. My son one day when he was 5 said mommy, you are going to have a baby for Christmas and I will be it's daddy so that baby actually has a dad! (I wasn't pregnant) It killed me to hear him say that! But now he will have his own hopefully in the next year or 2!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww that poor baby, at least he has your OH in his life now. and any man that steps up and takes care of a child, is a true father. I think your son will be a big help with his little brother/sister. :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks!! Yes he will be a huge help! He keeps wondering when I'm going to have one. LOL! He is such a goof! We all are! He was reading my wondfo package the other day when I wasn't here. OH told me about it. He grabbed it and was reading Pregnancy urine test strip. OH said he had to get on him that it was none of his business. LOL!! Guess that's what I get for trying to keep them in order! haha!!


----------



## JJsmom

So I woke up this morning and dipped the stick. Sat it down while I let it process and talked with OH. Told him I had a dream last night that I was at work and this lady came in and told me to pee in this cup and to pee quickly because the longer it takes the less likely the result will be correct. So I went into this huge room (where ever it was that I was working) and peed in this cup. She came in and took the cup and put it in whatever her test thing was and she had me take a seat in front of a huge projector screen. She finally flipped it on and I just started crying. She said you know what this means? I shook my head yes and said I looked it up online what it would look like if it was positive. On the left it had a pic of a normal girl on there with a blue line and to the right of a blue line a pink line, and then another pink line. Then it had another pink line to the right of it, and a blue diagonal line and then a picture of the same girl but she was about to pop!! That was the end of my dream and my alarm went off. OH said he dreamed that I poas in the bathroom with him and it came up right away and he held it up and ran through the house. He said then the line disappeared and it went to a weird dream that has nothing to do about positive tests. Needless to say I went back to my test and it had a huge piece of dust or fuzz on it and it isn't readable!! But from what I can tell it doesn't look like a positive yet....But what's the odds of both of us having a dream that I had a positive test on the same night? I've never dreamed about positive tests or anything baby for a very very long time.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh I hope its a sign! :D fingers crossed!


----------



## JJsmom

I have not felt well all day! My abdomen feels uncomfortable. Not sure why but hoping it's not AF cramps. I was cold today (and I'm never cold always have my fan on at work) and my head felt like it was on fire! Felt sick all day too. So glad I get to wear sweatpants to work tomorrow! LOL! We can wear jeans all week and Fridays we can wear whatever we want basically. I usually wear my stretchy capri's. I am hoping these are good signs because if this is a stomach bug I'm getting, that's not a good thing for me!


----------



## Queen Bee.

ahh I hope it is a start of your BFP. fingers crossed.

I am going to try and BD tonight just to be sure we get timing right :D


----------



## JJsmom

YAY!!!!!!!!!! Hope you get it right!!! Good luck!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

me too!
so will you be testing tomorrow morning?


----------



## JJsmom

i dont know yet. Cant make up my mind. lol!


----------



## JJsmom

Probably won't be able to wait. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Lol I know the feeling, that is why I don't keep tests in the house unless we both decide to tes! :D

I want to BD tonight, but hubs isnt really in the mood :(


----------



## JJsmom

Get him in the mood!! Wear something sexy or even nothing and just walk through the house. hehe :devil:


----------



## Queen Bee.

might just have to try it, I suppose it wont matter if we dont BD right now. but I just want to cover all bases


----------



## JJsmom

Hope you got your bd'ing in last night!!!

I woke up and felt like crap. My head is pounding! I thought just taking my temp was doing the basal body temp, well I found out a few days ago it's not the case. LOL! I just took my temp in the mornings as soon as I woke up. Well I decided to keep taking my temp (on the days I remember). I had my cover line pop up on my chart and my temp went up to 98.1, then 98.3, and now it was 98.8 this morning. I was in the shower and almost got sick. Thought about calling in today but I have a bill I have to pay over by work so I need to go on in as much as I think I need to lay down and get rest. I caved and tested and got a BFN. So on to Sunday's testing at 9-10dpo. One in another thread said I could be feeling like crud if I have implantation. Do you think so?

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Queen Bee.

It could be implantation. you never know like.

I am pretty good, we never got round to bding... he was playing his games and it was getting really late so I went to bed was too tired to wait around.


----------



## JJsmom

:( sorry to hear that.

So I feel so crappy today. I took a 1/2 personal day. Going to try and get a nap in. Ate a bagel this morning and that was a mistake. Now I don't know if I should eat lunch or not.


----------



## Queen Bee.

try some chicken broth if anything.
might help your stomach a little, if that does not work try eating some saltine crackers and ginger-ale


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks. I really want a huge steak!!! LOL!! So I am heading over to the test section and posting my IC I just took.


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh I will head over and have a look :)
hubby trying to get me to watch a scary movie with him lol Im scared to, he wants me to watch psyco with him.


----------



## JJsmom

oh!!! I don't do scary movies!! Did you watch it? Hehe! You could always use it to jump into his lap so maybe it could lead to other things!! ;) Get your bd on!! I know OH was wanting to earlier when I woke up to go get DS. He came in at some point while I was asleep and curled up with me. LOL! I woke up with him wrapped around me. I was like "oh hi!!" HAHA! He had been there like an hour.


----------



## JJsmom

I was talking to OH and I was telling him I don't want to say I'm pregnant, but I just feel different. My abdomen isn't cramping, but it feels weird. I have pains that are going through it but it doesn't feel like an actual AF cramp or gas. I was laying down and barely pushed on my abdomen down by my pelvic bone it hurt some. I said yeah that's where I hurt! It's right in the middle. OH said OK I'll make sure I stay away from there! LOL! We bd'ed tonight and I could just really feel it in my abdomen. It seems like my bb's might be starting to hurt. I've been checking them regularly. LOL! But they don't hurt too bad yet just feels like a little bit. Girl at work has asked me twice this week if I was pregnant! It could all be in my head, but I sure hope not!


----------



## Queen Bee.

have everything crossed for you love.
I did watch the movie and it wasnt as bad as I thought, it was actually a really good movie, he has been getting me to watch the classic movies cause if I haven't seen one he goes... were you born in a cave and kept from the world?! LOL he is so crazy


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! Glad you didn't think it was that bad. I can do the psychological stuff, but I can't do anything with blood. 

Did you get a chance to look at my tests? I don't know if I see something or not. 

How do you update the topic?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I looked at it and I think i see something really faint.

the title? you got to your first post press edit and then click go advanced and then you change it there.


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks!! 

I really am hoping this is it. OH was over on his laptop checking to see about women and infertility and how many women are able to conceive at different ages. I'm like, I have a LO! I need you to check YOU out! He said fine I'll stop worry about how you're not getting pregnant and how I'm not getting you pregnant. I'm like you just need to see about having a sperm count, that's all. :) Then we will know everything is OK and we're just missing it. (That's if we don't get it this time!).


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww, he just needs to relax stressing about things will not help his spermies. 
drinking and hot tubs and tight boxers don't help either.


----------



## JJsmom

Good thing he doesn't have/do any of that!!! :) But yes we both need to relax! I really am hoping! He's like why wouldn't the test be nice and dark if you are pg? I'm like it's still really early! Just calm down we'll see!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sounds like he is excited to be a father :) 

just put on a big pot of stew for dinner yum cannot wait!


----------



## JJsmom

Oh Yummy!!!! I'm trying to figure dinner out right now myself. Bought 2 huge packs of chicken breasts. Going to cook one of them up tonight so we can eat on it throughout the week. Also got green beans from the farmers market today. Just trying to figure out how I want to cook the chicken. We have to start eating healthier for OH to go into the army and so I can get into shape with him. LOL! I figure if one of us can do it, then we both can! It will help motivate me!


----------



## Queen Bee.

try grilling the chicken up and some peppers and have fajitas :)


----------



## JJsmom

That sounds kind of good. I have to get used to peppers. Don't like them. I've been googling healthy chicken recipes. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Lol I am trying to think of something, I geuss that means I don't eat all that healthy LMAO... instead of eating something sweet, try eating dehydrated fruits when you need a snack, or like carrot sticks. OR even peanut butter on celery :D


----------



## JJsmom

Yeah I bought a huge thing of grapes from Sam's club. Forgot to get carrots from walmart. But the grapes will be good for me this week. Also bought me a lb of deli sliced turkey and provolone cheese and some of the sandwich thins. That way I can have lunch for every day of the week. Instead of eating out or worse food. :) Meant to buy lettuce too for a salad but forgot.


----------



## Queen Bee.

You've got baby brain! :D

:O you should try putting the turkey and stuff in a tortilla wrap! I love doing it they taste great.


----------



## JJsmom

I did get tortillas for breakfast burritos. Got the tortillas and the eggs, forgot bacon or sausage. LOL!! Yes, I forgot quite a few things. Oh well, I'll make due! LOL!! So I called my step dad, he's a great cook and was in the military. I told him I need a healthy way to make some good chicken to eat (not on the grill). My grill is currently out of commission. I need propane. HAHA! So he said to put the chicken breast between two pieces of saranwrap and add seasoning. Then pound them out a bit on the big in to pound he seasoning into them and to ensure they cook more evenly. add a tiny bit of olive oil to a nonstick pan and have it nice and hot and add the chicken breasts to brown on both sides real quick. Then throw it into the oven for 20 mins. Then I can do whatever with them. Put them in salads (can't do that), cut it up into spaghetti, or whatever else I choose to do.


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh that sounds good, might have to try that myself :D


----------



## JJsmom

Oohhhh!! I found another thing I'll have to try! It looks simple and sounds divine!

https://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/chicken_tacos_with_charred_tomatoes.html


----------



## Queen Bee.

that does sound tasty, I dont eat cilantro though so couldnt put that in it LOL
I think the worst possible way to cook chicken is by boiling it... makes it flavourless


----------



## JJsmom

Oh I totally agree! I think I did that one time the very first time I started cooking. LOL! I've become quite the chef, but with very unhealthy foods. HAHA!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Haha im the same, But I think that was from being raised in the south, I learned all the unhealthy foods but they sure do taste good :haha: though my hubs does most the cooking around here, he is quite the cook himself. I swear he can make anything taste good, I especially love when he makes cheesy jambalaya one of my favourites! :D


----------



## JJsmom

Yum!! I'm from Kentucky. :) Being raised in the south is the best for fried foods that taste so good! LOL! So trying to make healthy is going to take some getting used to but it is better for all of us in the long run! We can still have some bad things every once in a while. Don't want to over do it or else I won't stick to it!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Never been to Kentucky, I am from Oklahoma. so plenty of fried and fatty foods there, we love our fried foods lol and BBQ probably isnt that healthy either. Once I got with my OH we started eating healthier, Like since being with him he has cut my salt intake wayyy back, I don't use it unless I am putting it on a steak before cooking now. so little things like that have helped a bit.


----------



## JJsmom

I have to cut that back too...I salt everything!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I wish my stew was ready! I put it in the slow cooker and it's taking foreverrrr, it smells sooo good!


----------



## JJsmom

I love stew that way! Mom makes it in a....what's that pot called? It's ceramic and she puts it in the oven for a while. Man that stuff was the best!


----------



## Queen Bee.

One of those dutch oven type of things?
Yay its ready, it tastes sooo good :D :D :D im a lil over excited to eat stew lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! Yeah a dutch oven!

YAY!!!! Glad it's really good! Trying to download peachtree software onto my comp right now so I can get some school work done. Thinking I'm getting ready to go work on my chicken so it's done by 6!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohh good luck hope it turns out tasty :D
you have to let me know how it turns out!


----------



## JJsmom

It definitely smells good! My son came running through the house and said what is that wonderful smell????? LOL! Well it's in the oven and now I'm snapping the beans so I can cook them to be done at the same time. I love fresh green beans!


----------



## Queen Bee.

me too, we were planning on growing some green beans... but the weather has just not been fit for them this year, might try next year if we can... didn't help that the cats decided they wanted to use the garden as well.... yuck


----------



## JJsmom

ewww!!!! Wonder why they chose to use the garden!!

The beans haven't been the best around here either. I asked the guy if that was all the beans he had and he said he had 1 bushel left. I asked him how much is the bushel and how much was in there. he said about 30 lbs of beans and that he has to sell it at the normal price but he would normally sell it for $30. Normal price is $45. He said they are just bad this year but he might have a lot more come on. So I might end up buying a bushel later on and take it up to my dads for canning so both of us can have the beans. I was just going to freeze some. But dad said he doesn't have a garden so I figured it could help us both out. 

It smells so good in here!! I am soooo hungry!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think they decided to do it because hubs turned up the soil and put in some compost and I geuss the fresh turned up soil drew them in. I am trying to find a way to keep them out, he is starting to get annoyed at it because it is quite disgusting. I don't even know where half of these cats are coming from!

That is decent price for fresh beans, I bought a little bag full of fresh beans out of the grocery store. chopped them up with potatos,carrots and onions and put them in a baking dish with a lamb roast and had that the other night... was so good :)


----------



## JJsmom

Never had a lamb roast, never had lamb period. LOL!!

But it sounds good!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

that is only my 3rd-4th time having lamb, it is really good, but the leg seems to be gamey and I cannot eat it, I tend to like the shoulder best though.


----------



## JJsmom

Cool! Might have to try it some time! Gamey meat dont bother me. I grew up hunting and fishing. Eat all kinds of wild game. :)

Dinner is finally done. It is excellent!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh that is great :)
Cooking is so much fun!


----------



## JJsmom

Yes it is! Now..off to homework. BLAH!! I really am tired of school!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww it will all be worth it in the end :) Have fun! lol


----------



## JJsmom

Won't come in handy at all once OH is in the Army. LOL! I might work part time after he finishes basic training but we'll see. I won't graduate now until 2014. At least if I stay at home with the kids then I can have time to work on my homework. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

very true :) might come in handy one day, you never know!
at least it will be a good thing to have in your backpocket if you ever need it :)


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! Yeah I guess so. 

I don't think those grapes are going to last too long! HAHA! I keep going back and getting more!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I love grapessss yum! I want some now, will have to pick some up.
we bought this fruit that is called a litchi fruit... I couldn't even eat them they have the WORST texture I have ever had... its like slimey ball yuck! hubs says they are nice once you get past their weird texture. but I cannot eat them at all. I think I will stick to normal fruits like oranges, grapes and apples LOL


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!! That's crazy! Some things I can't get past the texture either! Never heard of that fruit though.


----------



## Queen Bee.

sorry its called Lychee, Its from Asia. He got them cause his sister told him they were nice.
Texture can really put me off food, of any kind.


----------



## JJsmom

Me too!! You know it is from the "soapberry" family? HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

didn't know that :haha:
I had decided I wanted to try something new, so tried those didn't like it... hubs bought sliced cow tounge... yeah didn't enjoy that at all. the smelled made me gag :haha: still cannot believe I tried it lol


----------



## JJsmom

WOW!!! I cant even look at it! lol!! I remember when I was pg with DS, my OH at the time made sloppy joes. Only thing is he cooked frozen hamburger and barely chopped it up. It looked like brains on a bun. I almost threw up and turned away quickly and told him to take it away! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ahh that must suck, thats the thing I think I will hate most about pregnancy, either eating things I normally hate or not being able to eat the things I love!


----------



## JJsmom

But it's worth it!!! I feel like I'm going to be sick seeing all of these positive tests when they are only 7 or 8 dpo. Maybe it's just my tummy...


----------



## Queen Bee.

Were you sick a lot through your last pregnancy?


----------



## JJsmom

I only got sick twice during my pregnancy. It was the perfect pregnancy. LOL! That is why I've wanted so many more kids because it was so magical!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I can't wait to be pregnant, I just hope I have an easy pregnancy :)
sounds like you had an amazing one!


----------



## JJsmom

I was lucky so I'm told. It really bothers me when ppl say oh I hated being pregnant! I will never do it again! It's the most precious thing any woman could ever hope to experience! I really hope you get your bfp soon! You deserve it!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks hun :hugs: I appreciate that.
I hope you get yours too, I would love to be bump buddies! :D
It annoys me when people complain about their pregnancys too, I know I have never been pregnant before... but come on, why would you complain when you are creating the most precious thing you could ever possibly make?! I just never understood that.


----------



## JJsmom

You made me smile!! Those are my exact words!! I really hope you get yours too! It would be awesome to be bump buddies!


----------



## Queen Bee.

great minds think alike ;)
love making people smile! LOL :D
Did you manage to get your homework done then?


----------



## JJsmom

No. Not yet. lol!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL don't blame you, I never liked doing homework


----------



## JJsmom

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! I feel hungry again. :( I can't eat anything else!


----------



## JJsmom

I hate homework!! I screwed up this Peachtree accounting thing I had to do so I had to go back and do the whole thing over again! Or else I'd be done with this one anyways...


----------



## Queen Bee.

snack on some fruit, maybe that will fill you :)

Ahh that sucks!


----------



## JJsmom

ohhh, I did pick up some green bananas. And I have chocolate syrup!!! Just missing the ice cream! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I can't eat bananas in ice cream... lol I am just too picky I think lol


----------



## JJsmom

I don't like all the other stuff, just slice a banana up (has to be a green or just turned yellow banana for me to eat it), and some chocolate syrup. YUMMY!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I rarely eat bananas anyway, but they have to be super sweet.


----------



## JJsmom

Banana's are one of those funny things. My DS loves them and when we get a bunch he's through them in no time.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Grapes and apples and watermelon last NO time in our house lol 
I love fruit and OH loves it just as much if not more than I do


----------



## JJsmom

I am lucky with DS. He eats all his fruits and veggies! Loves peaches the best, then oranges (have to watch him on these. He loves them so much he'll eat so many and cause sores in his mouth), then apples and grapes.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I want to start giving my kids fruits and veggies early on, even if I have to puree the veggies or fruit myself you know, then I will know what is in it all.


----------



## JJsmom

That's definitely a good thing! I remember DS's favorite was yams as baby food. Won't touch them now though. HAHA!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I was the same about sweet potatos, my mother told me I used to love them as a baby :haha: cannot stand them now lol geuss she burnt me out on them


----------



## JJsmom

HAHA! Maybe I did the same. I love them. Bake them then add a bit of butter and brown sugar...YUMMMM!


----------



## Queen Bee.

is that somewhat like candying them?

Never had them that way, she tried making them into fries one time and making them I ate them for a little while but couldn't eat anymore.


----------



## JJsmom

Never had them as fries. It's similar to candying them. I think they taste really good that way.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hmm maybe I will try it, never know... I might enjoy them after all lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! Just bake them like regular potatoes then add butter and brown sugar and mix them up.


----------



## Queen Bee.

How many kids do you want? Never asked 
I want a big family, so wouldn't mind 4.


----------



## JJsmom

I always wanted between 3 and 5. OH wants 3 of his own so that would be 4 for me :)

How old are you may I ask? I'm 32


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'll be 21 in a couple of months.
We started NTNP right away, everyone thinks im crazy for wanting children. 
I always get the oh you are so young you still have so much to live, you don't need children yet. =/


----------



## JJsmom

Don't listen to them. You know what you want. I wanted my children young and here I am with only 1 and wanting more. When I hit 35, my chance of having a child with down syndrome goes to 1/6 instead of 1/two hundred and something. I told OH I will not have a child over 35 because I need to make sure I don't give a reason for something to be wrong with our children.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thank you! for understanding! 
I really hope you get your BFP soon, then you could squeeze in two pregnancies at least :D maybe even get lucky with twins! :)


----------



## JJsmom

OH said he thinks he's going to have twin girls because he's had multiple dreams about them. Also he has 2 sets of half brothers that are twins. I found out the brother information today!! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I have twins in mine and my hubs family, how funny would it be if we both ended up pregnant with twins at the sametime? LOL


----------



## JJsmom

OMG!!!!!!! That would be insane!!! LOL!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah so crazy! :D
Id love it though lol 
Id want a boy and a girl :D
we plan on staying team yellow though


----------



## JJsmom

uh oh!! OH is home!! lol! only an hour late!

I'd be excited too! I want both girls haha!! I'd be scared too though!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah I think it would be super scary, especially since it'd be my 1st and 2nd baby lol two babies would be a lot of work!


----------



## JJsmom

Yes it would be!! Even for someone with a child already! And with how DS is, I'd be afraid and have to keep a close eye on him. Even though I don't think he'd do anything on purpose he's still really young and very hyper.


----------



## Queen Bee.

do you think he will be jealous of a new baby?


----------



## JJsmom

Noo...He's been ready for me to have a baby for a very long time! It'll be when the baby gets a bit older and crawling and getting into everything that it will become a problem.


----------



## Queen Bee.

you never know he might be a huge help :) proud big brother


----------



## JJsmom

He'll be an awesome big brother up until they get into his things. He is very good at sharing. But if he spends time doing something and a baby will mess it up, JJ has problems coping with that. That's why he is in counseling and stuff. He has anger problems along with his ADHD.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah, myy cousins are like that. takes time.


----------



## JJsmom

I know. That's why we're working on it! I am so tired! Hitting the hay! have a great night!


----------



## Queen Bee.

night night hun, pleasant dreams. :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

I had a dream last night that OH left us!! I don't know if it was him just leaving us for good or if he was leaving for the Army. So I gave in and tested this morning since I was already feeling down from the dream. I still dont know. :-/ I ended up getting myself even more worked up. We only have this month or next month to make sure we have this baby before OH leaves for the Army in 10 months! I know it's still early, just devastated myself.


----------



## Queen Bee.

so sorry hun :hugs: I wouldn't look too hard into it.
I think you are really getting your BFP but its just too early!


----------



## JJsmom

I just woke up from my nap where I fell asleep trying to do homework. HAHA! 

I am going to have to push myself. I took an OPK with me when I went potty when I woke up. used it and said this looks more concentrated than this morning. So thought oh let me go grab a hcg, I turned around and dumped it so I couldn't! LOL! Just got the OPK wet!! I was proud of myself. HAHA! 

So I took my temp this morning when I woke up. It's back down to 98.1. So I wonder if I really was sick Friday/Saturday when it was up to 98.8 and 98.9?

How are you doing today?


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL at least you managed the OPK :haha:

I am good, we've still not bded yet...:dohh: so will try to do that tonight.


----------



## JJsmom

Oh no!! Hopefully you can get to it tonight!! 

I told OH that if it doesn't happen this month that he is going to have to get up at 5am to bd me EVERY single day except his days off when he can at night. LOL! We have to make sure we hit the mark next month if for some reason we didn't hit it this month. Still trying to be positive about it. Got my filter water pitcher out (haven't had it out for a lonnnggg time!!) so we can start drinking more water and less other crap (mainly soda). Drinking orange juice right now. It's the second glass I get out of it!! YAY!!! LOL! Usually I don't even get one between DS and OH! But I bought them some sunnyd as well! HAHA!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I love orange juice, I usually end up drinking it all before OH gets any lol
got everything crossed that you got the eggy this month :D :dust:


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks. I really hope you do too!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

I get the simply orange. It's my favorite. Now I just have to figure out what I want to do with some of this left over chicken tonight.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hmm dunno, chicken salad?

I am considering making bbq pulled pork... so unhealthy! LOL


----------



## JJsmom

But it sure tastes good!!! 

I still don't have any lettuce. Not sure if I want to make a sandwich out of it or make chicken spaghetti or just reheat it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

chicken spaghetti sounds really good :)


----------



## JJsmom

Think I might do that tomorrow night. LOL! DS decided on a chicken sandwich. So I sliced it up and heat it up for him and put it on a bun with a bag of chips. I buttered my bun and put it under the broiler along with my sliced chicken. Then I'll add a piece of cheese (provolone because I have 1 extra piece from lunch this coming week).


----------



## Queen Bee.

never had that type of cheese before, what's it like?


----------



## JJsmom

It's a white cheese. It's one of my favorites. When I get a sub from any sub shop that's what I have them put on it. Next time you go by a deli, ask if you can taste the provolone. LOL! My favorites are mozz, mild cheddar, and provolone.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I love Mozz! so good, big fan of Colby-Jack too.


----------



## JJsmom

I agree, colby-jack is good too.


----------



## Queen Bee.

one cheese I cannot eat is swiss, it just has a funny taste.


----------



## JJsmom

I can eat swiss, but it's only once in a great while. I don't think I've had it for years! It's always provolone now. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah, I LOVE cheese, cheese and ice cream is about the only dairy I get because I do not drink milk unless its got like a lb of chocolate in it :haha:

I got to clean the house ughhhhhhhhh gonna take forever, I was being lazy lol


----------



## JJsmom

ROFL!! That is how I am with milk too!! Has to have a lot of chocolate in it and it has to sit in the freezer for about 15 mins to get nice and cold!

I hate cleaning house. HAHA!! Sorry it is going to take you so long!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I needa maid LOL
Milk just has the nasty taste, I dunno what it is, but I don't like it lol


----------



## JJsmom

We need one too. It wouldn't be so bad if we had more storage spaces and more room. I hate having this small house. We are going to look for a bigger one but like I told OH we need to save and our car payment isn't helping! I know once he's gone to basic the supplemental income will help for the rent but we have to cover that until he leaves and we don't know how much that will be until then. He's in the process of trying to find a better job. Works at dollar general for 6 years only to make 9.25 an hour. It's ridiculous! So he's supposed to be putting out other applications.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well once you get in the army, they will provide you and your child a house on a base somewhere.


----------



## JJsmom

You get put on a list but most usually the Officers are all on base then it goes from there.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hopefully they would give you one quickly.


----------



## JJsmom

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I am trying to submit my homework and the site is down!!!!!!! It's all due by midnight!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh noooo, its their fault so surely they can't call it late


----------



## JJsmom

They'll say I had all week and I shouldn't have waited until the last minute.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well you tell them, you are a busy mother and although your school work is important to you, your son always comes first... so you get it done when you can. :D


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I love that answer! Although it probably wouldn't matter to them. haha! I've been on hold with technical support for 23 mins!!


----------



## JJsmom

I dont know if anyone is even there!! Supposed to be 24/7 help! I called with my sons phone and just hit 0's. then it took me to an answering machine saying the are closed for the day.


----------



## Queen Bee.

you'd think someone would be there if they say 24/7 lol wtf?


----------



## JJsmom

No kidding! I got someone on live chat before I did the phone! As soon as I finally figured out how to get logged in they were already there!


----------



## JJsmom

She said she highly doubts it would affect my attendance because it is affecting everyone and is a very well known issue. Guess I'm just not going to stress and have to hurry to get all my homework done tomorrow.


----------



## Queen Bee.

dont stress yourself out, not good for the baby ;)

Phew I am tired, cleaned a bit hubs layed some tiles in the kitchen but need to lay more tomorrow. I am going to sleep well tonight :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I know stress isn't good for a baby! OK! So I took a test this morning even though I swore I was going to stay away and I swear I see a line. I took pics of it and came back to look at them and realized I didn't put the sd card back in the camera! Then I go to get it again, freaking thing has circles on it from my flashlight so now it looks like crap and I can't tell. :( I'm so tired. I didn't sleep well, couldn't get comfy all night!!

Glad you got a lot done and hopefully you were able to sleep well!! Did you get your bd'ing in?


----------



## JJsmom

Oh, I just looked at the test again. It looks like what I saw may have been an indent. I don't know if I should get a frer or if I should just wait and see if AF shows this week. I'll probably just wait and see.


----------



## Queen Bee.

yet again we didn't bd he was too tired... after laying the tile.
he stayed up later than I did, I went to bed didnt sleep well I tossed and turned and couldnt get comfy all night. 

Id wait for AF hun, the tests seem to be stressing you out a little.


----------



## JJsmom

Yes they are! I'm going to wait. I had the feeling before that I was but now I just don't know and I'm waiting for AF. It will help that I'm drinking so much water my urine will be too diluted for any testing! So that will help advert me! I wouldn't waste a test on urine I know is way too diluted! :)

So OH wants fajitas, I want spaghetti. I have the options for both. I'm at home and he isn't so my choice wins. HAHA!


----------



## Queen Bee.

tough luck for him lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! Yup! HAHA! I'll probably make them on his day off. Not sure if it's Wednesday or Thursday. So he'll still get them! :) This spaghetti smells so good!! Mom told me how to make it so I ran to the store and got the ingredients...mmmmm!!! The house smells like garlic. HAHA!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I love garlic, not as much as hubs though, he puts so much in things that it makes it spicy somehow lol maybe I'm just weird thinking if you put too much it gets spicy. :shrug:


----------



## JJsmom

It honestly does. I agree with you. Garlic is very potent and when you put too much in something it can get that way. :) JJ already came storming into the kitchen while making my plate asked why I couldn't have just given him regular spaghetti that he hates this. OK so it could have used a whole stick of butter, but I chose to use half a stick. And even that cooked down. So it doesn't taste as great as it could because it doesn't have as much fat in the whole pot! LOL! But it sure does taste pretty good to me!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL kids are too funny.
fat seems to make everything taste good.


----------



## JJsmom

Heck yeah it does! He'll get used to it though, or go hungry! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

he'll come around im sure
if only fatty foods were good for you lol
it'd make everyone more happy :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

I agree!! The girls at work were giving me a hard time for eating a 1oz bag of doritos. I became rude. They said alright then go eat a cheeseburger! I was like I dont' want a cheeseburger I want to eat my chips in peace! Then they started making fun of me and I believe they think I won't do it. That I'll fail. But they don't know me. I'll do it just to prove them wrong! UGH! I hate working with a group of women!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I love to munch, and what is worse, in one day I managed to munch a family size bag of doritos once. It was good but I felt like a piggy afterwards :haha: Prove them wrong, I think it is rather rude to talk about the way people eat, if you want to eat any amount of food, it should not be mentioned. If they don't like it, well that's tough luck afterall its not them eating it. so I say they all just need to be quiet!


----------



## JJsmom

That was my point. They were telling me that doritos aren't on a diet. That I can no longer eat ranch dressing or doritos or anything like that. I'm like excuse me??? I have to eat some calories! I forgot to make my eggs for breakfast so settled for 2 pieces of toast (that doesn't hold over very long!!). I ate those at 7:45. My tummy was growling at 9 and i ignored it by drinking a ton of water and chewing gum. But I did it! Then to have them chastise what I'm eating while they sat over there eating mcdonalds. I think I did really good! Then ate a big dinner. HAHA! 

A whole family size? I haven't done that but I'm sure I could have! I love me some doritos! Normally I look at the bag and say oh crap I ate that much? :haha: Then say one more and put it away!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think it happened because I was watching tv, and then I look in the bag and that was what I had eaten lol

I think you are doing a good job, besides Im pretty sure doritos are more healthy than mcdonalds, come on who are they to criticize! and then trying to get you to break your diet by eating mcdonalds?! Well that is just extremely rude and unhelpful.


----------



## JJsmom

them :haha: I hate mcdonalds! I was doing the same thing as them and eating out a lot. But I am trying. I created a chart for me and OH. The header: Weight chart. Then has our names under that, then under that the first blocks are initial weight. Then we weigh in every Saturday morning. Then after 4 weeks we put the total loss for those 4 weeks. And we do that up to 8 times. Then I can create a new one!! But that is almost 8 months so...it'll be to when it's almost time for him to go off to basic!


----------



## Queen Bee.

you guys should keep a food journal :O That would help loads!


----------



## JJsmom

I used to do that with weight watchers. I sucked at keeping it up! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I would be too, I forget to write things down lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!! sound like me!! 

Well I'm finally able to get on school to get some of it done. One instructor sent out a statement to have everything turned in today. The other one didn't bother to say anything.


----------



## Queen Bee.

the other one probably didnt even realise it was down :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Maybe, or she's just one of those ppl. LOL! She's not a professor, she's DR!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

ouch! Im sitting here eating an orange and I got the juice in a papercut! as if a papercut wasn't bad on its own!


----------



## JJsmom

Oh my goodness!! OUCH! Rinse it out!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

just did phew! that sucked lol


----------



## JJsmom

I bet!!! I agree paper cuts are bad enough but to add the citrus! ouchieee

DS's case manager was over here tonight meeting with him. She asked about a bruise on his arm. OMG!! I freaked OUT! It's sooo swollen on his arm and really pink and a deep deep blue. I put an ice pack on it but she told me I should write a note to the school letting them know what happened so they don't think it's abuse. Are you SERIOUS?!?!?! He was the one who told us how it happened. He tripped and his arm went really hard against the door frame. Poor guy.


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww poor baby!
I understand peoples concern about children being abused, but it's what kids do, they get scraped up and bruised. part of life! I know I used to be like that. I am a bit of a tom boy lol


----------



## JJsmom

I am too. But it's also not like he has those bruises daily. His bruises are normal boy bruises. Where did you get that? I don't know. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Boys are just being boys! I think people forget to remember how boys are! they just want to have fun :)


----------



## JJsmom

That is very true! OK I just saw the other professor allowed us to finish today. Just wish I knew what the assignment was I had to write about before now. LOL! So I'm off to write a very quick paper!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Good luck! :hugs:
hope that comes with a quick A+ :D


----------



## JJsmom

Oh crud! I have to create a justification report outline. Which is where I have to present something to a company that is better than what they currently have and I don't know what to use!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh, Im not help sorry :haha: I wouldnt even know where to start. LOL


----------



## JJsmom

I just figured it out! I'm going to get the company a much needed ergonomic desk chair! LOL!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

good idea :thumbup:
I would have failed that assignment lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! This is just an outline and it's due in just over an hour and still have posts to do. AHHHH!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

uh oh, hope you get it done in time!


----------



## JJsmom

Done with 5 mins to spare!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

woo gratz! :D heres hoping for a good grade :D


----------



## JJsmom

Well that was just the outline so I should get most if not all of the points for it. It'll be the actual paper I have to figure out. :-/ Have a great night and pleasant dreams! I'm passing out!


----------



## Queen Bee.

goodnight hun, sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

I need another week vacation. LOL! I am so tired! OH jumped up this morning at 6 answering his phone. Scared me! His stupid boss doesn't have a key to the store so they call him to bring a key in. What the heck? He closed last night so he didn't get home til 11, then has to eat and wind down before he can go to sleep and they call him at 6AM?!?!? The day before this manager kept him over an hour because she couldn't get her drawer counted properly and he was trying to explain about how the drawer was short the day before because a check was missing and that day the customer found the check and took it back to them. She didn't care to listen to him so spent forever trying to balance her drawer! I mean he should not get home at 12am when they close at 10:30! 

Sorry for the rant, but he needs his rest too and it's bad enough that he gets up and helps me out with DS every morning. God bless him. I have a good man!


----------



## Queen Bee.

sounds like an amazing guy, can he put in for vacation time? sounds like he could use it.


----------



## JJsmom

With our vacation we took a couple weeks ago, he put it in, their days they work are Saturday through Friday. He requested the whole week off plus the next two days. They made him work Saturday and then finally let him have 4 days off and the normal 2 days off. Then they let him off that next Saturday and had him working that Sunday but he never showed because he wasn't supposed to have those days off for vacation. They used that as his days off. It's like they don't want to give him vacation.


----------



## Queen Bee.

If they aren't giving him proper time like they should, you can report it. 
the man sounds over worked! he needs relaxing time!


----------



## JJsmom

He is severely overworked!!! I think AF is going to get me. :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww I hope not hun :hugs:
I have heard of women who are certain AF is coming and then BAM! they are pregnant!


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks. My temp was up to 98.9 and it's dropped back down to 98.1. I hear when people have a temp drop it means AF is coming. Again it's not BBT it's just a regular thermometer when I wake up. 

Oh! OH loved the spaghetti last night! He said that it had less butter but if you took a bight of spaghetti then a bite of garlic bread it was perfect! YAY!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah I don't think you can rely on the regular thermometer. has to be BBT


And yay for the great spaghetti! :D he didn't suffer too badly after all for not getting fajitas :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

No he did not. But he will get them! :) 

How are you doing?


----------



## Queen Bee.

im pretty good, I think I was having O pains earlier, but not certain. could be a random pain and me thinking otherwise LOL so going to BD tonight for sure! and then probably again in the morning. hopefully that does the trick!


----------



## JJsmom

yay!!!! Ohhh I hope so!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

:dust:
AF not due for another 2 weeks that is going to be a LONGGGGG wait! LOL


----------



## JJsmom

Oh trust me I know!!!! I still have 2 more days and it's killing me! I hate the tww!


----------



## Queen Bee.

wish we knew imediately lol like we got a note through the post that we are preggers lol


----------



## JJsmom

OMG! That would be so awesome! LOL!

Make sure you get your bd'ing in!!!!

I really think I'm out this month :nope: I've had a couple cramps today and I'm pretty sure they are AF cramps.


----------



## Queen Bee.

The other night I had a dream I got a positive test, but then the line vanished lol

I got everything crossed hun :dust: :hugs:

And going to try and BD we been busy with stuff and just hard to get it in


----------



## JJsmom

I understand what you mean. This is going to be our busiest month bd'ing! (if AF really shows). LOL! 

I'm hoping for you!! Crazy dream! Both of us dreamed we got a BFP! That should seriously be a sign for us!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I sure hope so!
This NTNP/TTC stuff is hard work! im ready for my prize!


----------



## JJsmom

You deserve it!!! :dust: :dust: 

Go get your DH and get busy!!!! bow chica bow wow!! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah need to!
going to try lol


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck! Remind him without his part y'all can't have your LO!!!!

So I am ready for AF to come and go quickly. I just took an OPK and it isn't getting any darker so I know I'm out this month with AF supposed to be showing her head in 2 days. But I'm OK with it now. Just want it over with so I can start bd'ing if not every day, every other day up til around O then every day!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

you may not be, it might just be diluted!

im just gonna jump him in bed :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Woohoo!! Did you get him??

I'm out this month. I just took a test and BFN. I know AF is going to hit tomorrow. I feel it. So in around 2 weeks I'll O again and be ready for the TWW again. I asked OH today to call the doc to see how much it would cost for a sperm count or where he needed to go to get one done. Just so we can rule his factor out. We have to make it this next month or he wont be here like he wants to be when I give birth. If it happens this next cycle I'll be due at the end of May which he'll be leaving in June I believe. He will graduate in May. So much is going to happen for him next year. I am so proud of him and lucky to be by his side!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

sadly no, I fell asleep, so I geuss we will have to try harder next cycle. to be honest we havent really BDed much this month at all. I dunno.... 

You never know ive seen women on the site that have not got there BFP til the day of even though they tested the day before.


----------



## JJsmom

I know. I am having major AF cramps today. :( I'm ok with it. I'll be working hard on it next month!

Sorry you didn't get to bd last night. :( Or much this month. Hopefully you can get more in next month. I was really hoping this was your month!! :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sad thing is I think we only BD once this month, right after AF.
So just going to try harder next month.

I really hope you get a bfp and not AF. :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

What if you try tonight? Are you so sure you O'd already?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just checked an ovulation calculator, I know they aren't accurate but it says fertile days are 11-16 :O I still have a chance! WOO!


----------



## JJsmom

Just pounce on him girl!! Make him want you! strut your stuff!


----------



## Queen Bee.

going to once he gets up :D


----------



## JJsmom

he taking a nap? He'll be well rested. lol!

FYI - these fajitas are awesome!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah, hoping wants to get busy when he gets up, make my job a little easier LOL

Are they? That's great! I just put nuggets in the oven


----------



## Queen Bee.

So did AF Show?


----------



## JJsmom

Not yet. But my back and my cramps are unbearable right now. :( I did an OPK last night so I wouldn't use my HPT's, it was so light you couldn't see a line hardly so I know the HPT would still be negative. I was trying to clean up some last night and my lower back was on fire. It'll be here today and it's gonna be bad. Blah. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am good :)
Backache and cramps are a sign of pregnancy! :D 
if she doesn't show today, I would so test!


----------



## JJsmom

Well I'm like so confused. OK...So I did notice a bit of pink today when I went potty. But it's like it's gone now. I know it'll probably hit me hard tonight while I'm asleep, but I could still hope it's pregnancy instead. I just know it's not though. I am just confused why I'm starting weird. Maybe because I never paid much attention when I first start at the very beginning. Maybe it's more of a "I only notice when it really starts" kind of thing.


----------



## myprince

Hi all, Its my first time here. its so comforting to read all your stories. I'm 15days late, about 28DPO. got bfn on htp and also bfn from blood test 5days ago. was at the Dr's yesterday and he seems positive that i'm preggie. so he made me an appointment to see him in 2wks but sent me away with multivites and haematemics cos of the dizziness and the weakness. got bad cramping for like 2wkson its way but tot af was on its way. but dat has subsided. i'm hoping i'm really preggie cos i so want a boy. i've got 2 lovely girls and it didnt take this long to get a bfp. I also feel preggie. for some reason i'm not feeling so stressed out about getting a bfp this week. perhaps its cos of what the dr said. 
if it helps he also said some women dont get a bfp until much later cos of the low level of hcg. he thinks i might do a scan if second af is a no show.

baby dust to everyone


----------



## JJsmom

Hi myprince and welcome!!!! Hopefully your AF is a no show and get a scan and see a lovely little bean in there!!! baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi Myprince Welcome! :wave: :dust:
So glad the DR is taking everything serious! See so many stories of woman getting no response after a negative blood test, here is hoping your BFP is on its way! 

JJ: I hope af does not show and that was just like late implantation spotting :D Fingers crossed girl!


----------



## JJsmom

Hope you're doing well tonight Queen Bee!! Have you and DH bd??

I worked on some earrings tonight for tomorrow's farmers market. I'm really excited with some new ones I made!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah we bded did tonight. so probably missed O. 

yay :) bet they are cute!


----------



## JJsmom

I've got my fx'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

did af show ?


----------



## JJsmom

Yes she did, with a vengeance!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww im sorry! :hugs:
I think this cycle will be the one for you :D


----------



## JJsmom

It's OK! :) 

LOL! I hope so! I look forward to hopefully seeing your BFP here in a cpl weeks!


----------



## myprince

Aww so sorry JJ about AF showing up. Love your positive spirit and praying this cycle will bring miracles for you.
Thanks Queen Bee, can't wait for us all to have a BFP the waiting game is harder than I thought. 
At the moment i get so sleepy during the day like i've been drugged and oh dear I seriously do not know where these hunger pangs come from. I eat so much that i can't even sleep off the hunger.
"surprised and shocked"


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks myprince! 

Hopefully you find something out soon myprince! The waiting game is horrid! Especially when you get a bfn, but your doc even thinks you are! Hopefully you'll get your answers very soon!


----------



## Queen Bee.

myprince: hopefully you find out something soon it must be driving you crazy waiting! 


JJ: have you heard of concieve plus, or pre-seed? the lubricant that helps sperm reach the cervix :) It is supposed to be really good.


----------



## JJsmom

I've heard of it. Not sure if I believe in it or not. 

Some good news though. This first week of our diet, I lost 4 lbs!!! That's even with AF here! I'm so excited!! OH had lost nothing so I told him to weigh himself this morning because the night before he ate a lot of spaghetti and hasn't been drinking his water. So this morning he's lost 3 lbs!


----------



## Queen Bee.

A lady that I talk to used it and concieved twins first try. :)

You guys are doing wonderful. I am considering losing a couple lbs myself. dunno how that will work though, I LOVE chocolate.


----------



## JJsmom

Oh I do too! You can have a small amount! I used to put 1/4 cup of m&m's into a snack bag and I'd put one in my mouth and just let it dissolve. That took care of that craving. My problem right now is craving ice cream. I was really good last week and didnt' want any. But as soon as AF started and I have these major cramps that fell like someone is ripping my insides out, ice cream always helped. I want it so bad right now even. But not because I'm craving it. 

I might have to look into it then! Do you always use it or just around O time? I am going to look it up on amazon! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

try frozen yogurt its much better for you!

I think you use it anytime you are in your fertile time but best if used with OPKs otherwise Id suggest using it anytime you BD that cycle


----------



## JJsmom

Yeah I just looked it up. I'm so going to buy it! Have to get that and a bbt therm. Think I'll order them off amazon. I love amazon prime. Order it and get it in 2 days. LOL! I'm stepping up my NTNP! 

We were talking about frozen yogurt. By the time we get it though I won't want it anymore. LOL! I had a peach we got yesterday from the farmers market. It satisfied my sweet craving. OH is going to have the hardest time with it. He's never tried to lose weight like I have. I know the ins and out and what it takes. He's just starting to learn.


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah but you'll have it for next time you want it LOL


----------



## JJsmom

I'm just hoping I never want it again for 9 months!!! :) 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am pretty good a bit tired though.
Other than being tired I am great. :)


----------



## JJsmom

Maybe take a nap! Glad you are feeling really well! 

Trying to get all my homework done today so I can surprise OH with getting some of the house organized tonight while he's at work. We have too much junk and it's very cluttered. Getting rid of a lot of stuff my dad gave me to have a yard sale; it didn't sell at the yard sale. I have had too much homework over the past weeks I haven't been able to really clean the house like I'd like so tonight I will bust rearend to do it! lol!


----------



## Queen Bee.

if any of it has value you could try putting it on craigslist or ebay, those always seem to make a sell :) Just becareful not to over do it girly! I need to finish organising clothes that we need to throw out, I have this Idea of making fabric squares out of the old clothes and making a patch work quilt with it to occupy my mind.


----------



## JJsmom

Wow that sounds awesome!!! I love quilts!!! 

None of it really has any value to it. I just want it out of the house. Tired of it all. LOL! I told OH it's starting to look like a hoarders house and I can't live with that! I got one area cleaned out only to have OH throw a bag there and I looked dead at him and said excuse me? I just cleaned that area! OK it's not like a hoarders house, that's just my opinion because it's so cluttered. HAHA! We don't have huge piles everywhere, just certain places stuff is at and we live in a small house with no storage areas. :) We are getting ready to look for a new house to rent until he joins the service. Our dogs need room to run outside with a fence and we need a bigger place. This one is considered a 2 bedroom. My son's room barely holds his bed, dresser and Tv with a small walk space inbetween them. So, yeah...tiny. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know how you feel about small houses, ours is quite small too. 
And the layout of the house is terrible. barely fit 2 sofas and a tv in the living room, our spare room sounds like your sons bedroom. It sucks because there is like NO closet space at all! we have way too much crap, we need to get rid of it and most of it is clothes.


----------



## JJsmom

Exactly!!


----------



## JJsmom

How are you doing Queen Bee and myprince?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am good, 5 days til AF no sign and hope she stays away! :D 
how about you?


----------



## JJsmom

OHH!! YAY!! I'm hoping she stays away too!!!! FX'd!!!! :dust: :dust: 

I'm doing good! just started working out yesterday to add to our routine.


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh cool, how is the diet going? :)


----------



## JJsmom

Not too bad! We had our one bad night last night for the week. That way OH doesn't have to worry about eating heavy on Friday nights before weigh in. But as of Saturday down 4 lbs. Will weigh in again this Saturday and see if the exercise helped me any this week. LOL!

Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I had some cramps earlier but they seem to have vanished now.
I don't feel any different really, Geuss I will just have to wait... won't test unless I am late though, I do not want to get our hopes up only to get the crushed. that totally sucks when it happens.


----------



## JJsmom

I can understand that! I am hoping for you!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks! :D

Hoping it is my BFP!
How long til O'day for you?


----------



## JJsmom

About a week and a half I think. Going to use OPK's to tell me for sure.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Make sure you BD LOADS! :D LOL
Got to catch that eggy!


----------



## Queen Bee.

AF started a little bit ago, got here early, but thats ok :)
we will just try harder this time :)


----------



## JJsmom

Are you sure it's AF??? You still have 5 days!

We're definitely going to bd lots to catch it!! Getting ready to order my preseed. Just going to use my regular thermometer right now. Unfortunately with my car payment due next week I really need to save that $10. Although I might be able to convince OH to get it for me. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah its AF its heavy and loads of cramps!


----------



## JJsmom

:( Sorry to hear that! Hopefully this month will be both our months!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah I think we are destined to be bump buddies ;) LOL


----------



## JJsmom

Heck yeah! This month try real hard though! LOL! I ordered my preseed and bbt thermometer yesterday so they'll be here Monday! WOOHOO!!! I'm so excited! We got a jump start on it last night. HAHA! Since AF left a day early we took advantage. :) So I don't know following the SMEP if we should bd again today then start every other day as it says to start on CD8, Oh, scratch that. I just looked up my cycle and it says today is CD7 so tomorrow will be CD8. I consider Friday as my first day but it wasn't full flow until Saturday. And yesterday it was nonexistent. So I guess yesterday was technically CD 6. Sorry, guess I should be thinking all that not typing it as I go. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL dont worry I type as I think too :haha:
I was thinking about preseed to but I dunno yet, will speak to OH about it.
Im annoyed with my flow cause it is heavy =/ I hate heavy flow! cramps are so baddd!


----------



## JJsmom

:hugs: I hate heavy flows too but mine is every month for 2 straight days with the horrific cramping. So last night when I went to the grocery, I bought some orange sherbert. Has to be better for you than ice cream right? I really hope the preseed works this month. I'm going to sit with my legs up for 20 mins now every time we bd. I read that we need to do that but I was only doing it for a few mins and then laying there for a couple more before going to the bathroom. The problem I have is that (TMI moment) OH has so much that comes out of him that it literally just keeps coming out of me even with my legs up in the air. We always have to put a towel under me while my legs are straight up.


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah so heavy, have to keep changing pad, think im going to buy some heavy flow ones in a bit because these ones are just too light for I think (sorry if thats tmi LOL )
put your bum on a pill and put your legs against a wall prop your self up as much as you 
can.


----------



## JJsmom

I understand. I have heavy flow for the first two days then it goes to a normal flow. I normally shove a towel under my bum so we don't get the sheets filthy. LOL! I do NOT want to lay in it. :haha: Hard to prop myself up on a wall when the bed is in the middle of the room and the headboard is against the wall. But OH said he'll shove a towel and pillow under me and hold my legs up himself. he's such a sweetheart. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

well I've slowed down a bit but still not as light as I would like it.

Aww so nice of him! :)


----------



## JJsmom

Well hopefully we'll be O'ing around the same time and both of us can catch our wonderful eggs!!! I'm so excited for this month!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

me too! 
Hubs told me that we will be constantly BDing once Af goes LOL


----------



## JJsmom

YAY!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! :hugs: 

We bd'ed on CD6, and CD8. We'll BD tomorrow and that will be when I start using my OPK's at night. I'm just wondering if I should start using the preseed tomorrow or if I should wait until closer to the end of the week as I should be O'ing towards the end of the week to next Monday maybe?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Maybe start using it now, just incase by some freaky change you O earlier than normal!

Im so excited too! We are totally going to be bump buddies! 
Will be really cool to be bump buddies with someone who has gone through it all before, cause then I can ask questions lol Im sure I will have a lot of them.


----------



## JJsmom

Well it has been almost 9 years! LOL! But I'll answer everything I can!! :) I really think this will be our month! I have such great feelings going into this month, and I haven't before. I dont' feel as stressed, working out, I just feel overall better! We are totally going to hit it out of the park this month!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I cannot wait! I think this will be the longest two week wait EVER!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Girl we are totally going to own this month! It will be a long tww but lets try to keep ourselves busy and not thinking about it. LOL! I don't know how I'll be able to. If my brother was coming in the weekend after next then that would help! But of course he is coming over the weekend I O! He'll be staying with my dad so I'll be going up next Saturday to visit. I hate that I don't live closer to him but at least I'll have all day Saturday with my brother. OH gets to meet him too! It's been 2 years since I've seen him! :( He was supposed to come down when we all went on vacation but he couldn't afford it. Well, now he got his bonus from work and was able to afford to at least come down for Labor day weekend. He got mad at me for posting pics of our granny and papaw on FB and said he just started crying because he hasn't seen them in 2 years either and doesn't talk with them. That's all his fault though. I hardly hear from him either. So it is going to be a great time!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I will try to stay busy, hubs was wanting to go to the fair type thing, I hope we go before I enter two week wait or I will be too nervous to go on the rides.

Yay for getting to see your brother! you should invite everyone over for a bbq or something maybe that will keep your mind off things if you did that one day. :)


----------



## JJsmom

Well dad was going to have a cookout on Sunday. I told him I couldn't make it up there because we'll be up there Saturday and Corey doesn't have Sunday off. He requested Saturday because that was the best day for him to ask off. So dad proceeded to tell me that it was "MY choice" to come or not to come. Well unfortunately he lives 2 hrs away from me and I can't afford gas to go up and come back down twice. So I talked to my little sister and she was ticked to hear the cookout was going to be on Sunday! She works graveyard shift and was the one who wanted to do the cookout and is providing everything and so she called my dad and told him he was changing it to Saturday. LOL! She bought him like 80 lbs of meat and is providing the food for it. No the 80 lbs is just her Christmas present to him for whatever we don't eat on that day but we won't eat too much. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

80 lbs of meat is a LOT! LOL


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I know!! But she's getting it from a butcher for only $200!! She said she's getting all kinds, pork, chicken, beef. I think that's pretty good! Might have to do that myself to stock my freezer up when I get my school funds back! I usually spend about that much just getting a couple packs of chicken, hamburger, and pork chops! That normally only comes out to 20-25 lbs!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

that's crazy, yeah best to do it then if it will save you money in the long run!
I thought she had just hunted it all :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! As much as I love my sister, she may have went hunting with my dad a time or two. But she is nothing of a hunter like me and my dad. And even with that, I haven't been hunting in years! I hate it too! I miss hunting so bad. But because I live across the bridge from KY (literally I live off the first exit and I see the water from my front porch), I have to pay out of state fees to be able to hunt in KY and it is very costly.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I haven't been hunting since I was a kid!
Far too long, I dunno if I could even shoot straight :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! It isn't too hard to shoot straight! My problem would be that I used to do archery and I have psoriatic arthritis which is similar to rheumatoid but not just like it. My immune system attacks my tendons in my wrists and they hurt so bad. So I dont think it'd be very easy for me to pick that back up. 

Haven't heard from myprince in a while. Wonder how she's doing!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ouch im sorry!

Yeah I haven't heard from her either, wonder if she got that BFP.


----------



## JJsmom

I hope so too! 

I have to write a paper today and create a 10 page powerpoint presentation. I hate homework with a passion! LOL! I either need to get rid of my job or get rid of school for a bit! But with loans, it's hard because I don't have the extra funds to pay them right now. :-/ I hate loans! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes I hate bills too! LOL
Ahh well will be worth it in the end im sure.


----------



## JJsmom

Yeah considering I'm going to turn into a stay at home mom :-/ LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dunno if I will be a stay at home mom or want to work. though probably stay home.


----------



## JJsmom

I love working, but I just don't feel I can keep the house up like I need to with more than one child. It's hard enough with OH! I'm so mad right now haven't been doing homework because he text me and told me he is only getting 23 hours this week and 25 hours next week when he's full time and supposed to have more than 32 hours a week. He said he had to fight for an hour because he starts school back up this week and she had him working during school hours. Then he put in for a vacation day on Saturday and she was trying to make him work during that day too. He has 4 more vacation days to take before the first of November and he's never going to be able to take them and therefore lose them because they don't want to give them to him.


----------



## Queen Bee.

You should go to the head department and file a complaint that is ridiculous. 
They cannot do that to him, Especially since he signed up for a full time job right?
They cannot cut his hours back without warning first.


----------



## JJsmom

Well he told them he can't work on Tuesday and he can't work during like 3 hours on Thursdays. It has never been a problem before at any of the other locations he's worked at with them but they keep changing his store around. He's been to like 5 different stores over the past year since he moved in with me! He was at one for most of the time but then they started moving him around. The district manager kept moving him. His manager was threatening him saying he was going to kill and all that crap. So I filed a complaint. His district manager called me and said well he needed to complain to him himself and he wasn't going to do anything about it. What the crap is that? I've told him he's not allowed to complain unless he's doing something about it. Well he never did until this week when his mom took him around. OMG! He has got to cut the umbilical cord! It's driving me nuts at times! He told me not to worry and to get my homework done and stop looking for a job for him. But I have to do something because he's not! I told him that I may as well be out this month since he just stressed me out to no end! I got my house clean and was on time with my homework so I could make sure this month would be smooth!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Just take it easy!
If he say he will sort it, Im sure he will! Just keep your mind on the teeny baby that you are going to concieve this month! :D I know easier said than done, but this is the month chick!


----------



## JJsmom

I know! It's our month! Thanks, sorry my mind just went haywire. I'm going to calm down and just relax. At least I know he'll be home on Tuesday nights and whenever else they make him take off. So maybe he'll be off on Friday and we can do a lot of bd'ing without me having to stay up til midnight! :) I did an OPK today even though I knew it shouldn't be positive and thankfully it's not! LOL! I should O later this week or possibly Monday! I just need to work out so I can get those frustrations out. :haha: Between that and the :sex: I should feel pretty good!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes lots of :sex: for us both :D LOL

I can't wait to start bding lol been a while


----------



## JJsmom

I can understand that!!! Don't worry, you'll be able to have lots of fun this time!! Just remember, :sex: is more important than anything else this month!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes! 
All bding this month!
couple times a day maybe lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! Don't over do it! Want to make sure there are plenty of spermies in there to get that egg!!!! ;) I'm thinking we might start daily too around Wed/Thursday.


----------



## Queen Bee.

How cool would it be if we had the exact same due date? LOL


----------



## JJsmom

OMG! That would be so freaking awesome!!!! I think I'd take a break from school when I get my BFP. That way I can relax and not stress so much! I can always pick it up again later on!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yes! best not to stress.
I think as soon as i get my BFP I will totally go into nervous mode lol
I will be afraid to do anything!


----------



## JJsmom

just don't lift heavy things. :) That's my opinion. The first time I got pg I found out a day after I lifted up an armoire because my DS's dad didn't want to be at the bottom and I was a tom boy and could do anything. I found out I was pg the next night and was so excited! Then 2 weeks later, they said sorry, you lost it at this point and that was when I had lifted that stupid heavy piece of furniture up. So I took the blame and left it at that. So now I refuse to lift anything heavy up at any time!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww Im sorry for your loss! :hugs:
Not your fault!
I will be surprised if hubs even lets me walk up the stairs by myself when I get Pg :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I'd bet OH would be the same with me!! When we got our second puppy, he was picking him up with such care it was unreal! I was like he's a puppy! He'd barely grab him and just wrap his arms all the way around him before he stood up with him. :haha: 

So in another thread of the ladies using SMEP, 4 people have tested so far and there are 4 BFP's so far!!!


----------



## myprince

I'm so sorry for being this silent. Was trying to get over stuffs. I'm so happy with the positive vibes I'm getting from everyone. 
Well jUst a quick update. I lost d pregnancy at almost 7wks last week. Started spotting evening of d 21st and d next day was on bed rest. It felt like d spotting had stopped. Sadly d morning of d 23rd (my 4th wedding anniversary) just as I was taking a shower I felt something and behold it was a brown clot d size of a pound coin, dropped. I Just knew all wasn't well. Called my dr and we did a scan and nothing der. Scan showed what had happened. My retroverted uterus of almost 120degrees was now slightly tilted as well just as d dr said it would wen I get preggie. It was a sad day for me cos I planned on telling my hubby d good news on our anniversay.
I'm gonna be going on a break trying. We actually decided to pick a contraceptive and wait say a year or 2. I'll just concentrate on my lovely girls. Its really painful to lose a baby u haven't even met. 
Well I wish you all d very best and believe dis is certainly ur month.
Baby dust to you. I'll definItely pop in to hear ur good news.
Love u girls.


----------



## Queen Bee.

so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## myprince

Sorry just a tip. Please don't lift any heavy stuff from d moment u miss af. I started spotting d very day my hubby and I did some rearrangement in d home. I did lift some heavy boxes. Take things as easy as u can. I kind of see myself as a tomboy and a workaholic. Being idle makes me sick. But I've learnt my lesson.


----------



## Queen Bee.

it is good to hear you are being positive about it.
I am a tomboy as well, And once I feel like I might be PG I will not be doing anything that could harm baby! that is for sure!


----------



## myprince

Thanks Queen Bee "hugs"


----------



## JJsmom

It's ok QueenBee. I've dealt with it over the last 12 years. I think it just wasn't right at the moment. :)

Myprince, that's why I don't lift anything heavy anymore. I make men do it or hire some!


----------



## JJsmom

BLAH! I didn't get my paper turned in. I emailed her and apologized and said something came up this weekend and I wasn't able to get as much done as I had hoped and it will be late. I'll try to finish it up tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest. I'm going to hand write it at work on my breaks and lunches. What really sucks is it has to be 4-6 pages single spaced. I wrote a whole paragraph and it's like an inch on the page and it really discouraged me! I'm like OMG! I have to write essentially a 8-12 page paper which is insane!


----------



## JJsmom

Well after all that fret, I emailed my teacher and she was understanding and told me to respond to her email as soon as I have submitted it. Hopefully I can get it completed today or tomorrow at the latest. I am so tired though so it might not be today. OH kept me up until after 1am last night talking. 

He informed me that he is going to set up a date for me and his mom over the next couple of weeks. He said so that way we can get to know each other better and that she can get to know me and my side and how I feel about him since she only hears his side. I don't know, I'm kind of scared about that. I turned over at that point and he kept trying to get me to turn over and I'm like it's 1am! I have to be up in 5 hours! I'm scared about that date with his mom! I love him to death but I know she hates me from what he has told her when we get into it and spills his side but that's it. So hopefully it'll go well! Then I'm afraid if I find out I'm pregnant one day before we go out, I said I'm scared of your mom and what she's going to say. He said it's ok, I'm scared too. :haha: He said though that he wants to have a video conference with my mom this coming weekend and said that if things continue the way they are then my mom will become your mother in law and same with your mom. He also said something about saving for another large thing next year other than just a child. He's not very good at keeping secrets. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww you might be getting married! So excited for you!
Well I'd just talk to her like any other person so she gets to know you for you!


----------



## JJsmom

I know!! I'm so excited! I have a feeling I'm going to get emotional like I always do. It depends on what she brings up though. I hate being such an emotional person sometimes!! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

well maybe you two will just hit it off, just make sure she knows you adore her son.
I wasnt sure about meeting my MIL first time, we get on ok though :)


----------



## JJsmom

Oh it's not the first time I've met her. LOL! I've known her since we started seeing each other. I just haven't seen her since Feb/March and she thinks ill of me because OH told her how I was acting when my emotions were all over the place and didn't talk to him for a whole day because we didn't have any money yet he had the gas to go to his moms and the money to go to a movie with his brother and what not. It was a mess. So then I saw a text from her to him saying I was mean and hateful. Heck she treats him like he's below dirt! She tells him he will never make anything of himself and that he's literally crap! He says she's bipolar. But there is no excuse for that!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Woah!
That's terrible! He should know better than that for sure!
she gives you any lip you put her in her place lady! LOL


----------



## JJsmom

Oh don't worry about that. I don't have a problem standing up for myself any more :) I used to let my dad put me down all the time but now he tries and I snap right back at him. He tells me not to be snappy and I say that goes both ways! :haha:

I got my preseed and bbt thermometer in the mail!! YAY!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

MY AF is goneeeeeee! Woo! :D


----------



## JJsmom

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! Now for the loads of fun :sex:!!! WOOHOOOO!!!! I'm excited for you!!!!

I must say, you should use preseed! I used it for the first time last night and I could just feel different down there while I waited on OH to get home! It's almost like it was working with my cervix getting it ready to accept the spermies!!! OK, that might sound weird but it just felt different while I was laying there waiting. I almost fell asleep, I told OH he better hurry because I was quickly passing out. :haha: We are both gonna hit it this month! I just have that feeling!!! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am so very excited! :D
WE are so getting it this month for sure! I can just feel it!
I told OH to wait and we can do it tonight, I just want to make sure she is fully out the door and not pulling some hidden trick where she comes back when we BD.
Cause that would suck badly lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I hear ya!! I'm usually that way too! :) At least when you wait til night you're more likely to lay down for a lot longer period of time to make sure those spermies get in!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yes! 
How long should I lay there? 15-20 minutes?


----------



## JJsmom

I've heard up to 30 mins but not all with your legs straight up. I laid there last night with my legs up for about 10 mins. I had a towel shoved under neath of me. Laid there for another, well I fell asleep. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

OH Ive done that before LOL


----------



## JJsmom

I was so tired though. Only a couple hours of sleep the night before so last night I got about 6 hours.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well when the baby comes gotta be getting used to that anyway :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Yeah I know. LOL! It doesn't bother me when DS wakes me up at night. Although he was such a good baby! I had to wake him up to make him eat! He has always slept through the night!! I was concerned and asked the doc and he said, you're lucky! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww! See I hope our baby is that way too.
Im not great on little to no sleep LOL


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! That's why you have 6 weeks to get the baby on a schedule and you nap when they nap! OH is wanting twins so bad! I'm like uhh, I won't be going back to work if that's the case because we'll be paying $500 a week in child care between them and DS and that is more than my paycheck by over $100!!! Since he'll be going into the Army, by the time I finish my 6 weeks off, then I'll be able to hopefully stay at home. If it's just one child, then daycare will only be about $285 which means I'd have enough left over to put gas in my car and buy a few groceries, not a lot. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah With Preseed you never know though! LOL


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! We'll see what happens! I'm just hoping it gets those :spermy: in!!! Same goes for you!! Oh I can't wait to see both of our lovely BFP's!!!!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know! I am so very excited!
we need lovely dark lines :D


----------



## JJsmom

And we shall receive!!! preseed in... LOL! I'll chat with you tomorrow!! :) gotta get our round of :sex: in!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

We didnt BD last night because OH wanted to make sure AF was good and properly out the door so going to tonight for sure.


----------



## JJsmom

It's OK! You know you're not O'ing today so you're good!! :thumbup:

2 more days until my fertile time starts according to ff!! I finally got my chart attached! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL spoke too soon, we just BDed :haha:

Yay fertile days! :D


----------



## JJsmom

Woohoo!!!!! YAY to BD'ing!!!! Before long you'll be in your fertile days too!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Should be somewhere between the 3rd and 8th just used calc, but you never know still! so just going to BD all the way through the cycle.


----------



## JJsmom

YAY!!! See this month I know we got this! I don't feel like oh someone else will get it and I won't. I know we got this!!! I'm floating on a cloud! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

We totally got this! :D
This will be the LONGEST two weeks EVER!


----------



## JJsmom

I know!! I will try not to test, but I just know I will! Ugh!! I wish there was a way around it! :twingirls: How about I share one? :rofl: 

Between you and OH I'm likely to have triplets! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL
We have twins on both sides of our families. so who knows I might end up with them :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Oh heck, so both of us may end up with them. HAHA! We could have 4 babies between the two of us!! Holy cow!


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG! I dunno what Id do! LOL and it'd be my 1st and 2nd! Id be learning everything so quickly lol


----------



## JJsmom

You'd be learning very quickly indeed! Well for sure we'd definitely love both of them if that is what happens! ;) I just did another OPK. It's getting there!!! LOL! Still a bit to go but it's darker than it was yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Queen Bee.

get to BDing lady! LOL


----------



## JJsmom

We did!!! :haha:

OMG! I don't even know what to think right now! Here I am trying so hard to have a stress free month. I just picked up my son from daycare and there was an incident and they have told me tomorrow is his last day so I have to find a place by tomorrow to find a place to have him starting Tuesday!! Why do they do this to me??? I am tired of going through this! then when we get home all he says is just kill me! All I do is make your life horrible so just kill me. I don't know what else to do for him and I can't stay at home with him. It is killing me!! And all this of course when I know I'm going to have a good month. Why do I get built up just to be shot back down again?? ANd they tell me like they don't even care like they are glad to be rid of him. I'm so sick of this! All I want is for him to be wanted somewhere.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww that is so sucky!
Just do not let it get to you, Once you get through this and with a BFP... IT will all make you so much stronger,and you will know you even though they all tried to stop you, NOTHING could :D 
Poor little man though, I used to babysit kids all the time! I dunno why anyone wouldn't want a child around, they are such a joy to have around :)


----------



## JJsmom

He is! The only problem is that once other kids see he's vulnerable, they keep getting him in trouble. He loves babies and older kids. It's kids his age he has problems socializing with. But he called a boy a bad name today and we had an incident where he punched him in the face last week because the little boy was calling him an idiot and stupid to another girl. So yeah, it's a lot to figure out in one day. Mom told me I need to hire a private nanny. I can't afford that!! It'd be cheaper for me to stay at home and I can't afford that either!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww well I can tell you raised him right, taking up for ladies and standing up for himself :) smart little guy he is!
Yeah nannys im sure are expensive.
Maybe try looking for a summer type school to put him in?


----------



## JJsmom

He goes to school for 3 hours because he can't sit still in a regular classroom. So he gets out at 11:15am. I am calmed down some but trying to figure out what to do after tomorrow. He can't be in a summer program because when he's around kids his own age that's when the problems start. The daycare he is at now didn't have any older children til this summer so he did really well in it and helped with the younger ones. Now of course there are kids his age that taunt him and he gets into trouble because he doesn't tell he just takes action. Sorry for all the rants. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

maybe some summer program for sports or something?
Almost like camp but not staying over.

Second BD this week :D


----------



## JJsmom

YAY for second bd!!! How exciting!!!! :dust: :dust:

Just took another OPK. Still not there. It's funny how quick the surge comes on then is gone again! We are bd'ing every night now too!! You never know so it's great to bd every day! :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes! :) so exciting!
When will you be testing?
I probably won't be testing until I'm late.


----------



## JJsmom

Oh I'm sure I'll be testing before then if I know myself! I'll have to keep it close to AF though because I only have like 10 or so tests. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

We keep no tests in the house, it helps a lot.
We will just buy one once im late :)


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I did that last cycle and kept asking OH to buy them from his store and bring them home. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

lol he is really good at keeping me from them til im late


----------



## JJsmom

HAHA!! It's a shame my doesn't! LOL!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL too eager I guess!


----------



## JJsmom

Yes he is just as eager as I am!! So I have an interview with a stay at home mom of an 8 month old tomorrow for a sitter!! She even said she'd take $25 less a week than what I'm paying now!! I was afraid she'd say a lot more!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ahh exciting hope this works out for you :)


----------



## JJsmom

Me too. We are going to meet Sunday. She wasn't available today. I am so stinking tired! LOL! 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww im sorry you are so tired!
I am pretty good, feeling positive about this month. Super excited to test lol


----------



## JJsmom

YAY! When are you going to ovulate?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im not sure, The calculator said my fertile days were between the 3rd and 8th.


----------



## JJsmom

We're close together! Mine is between today and the 3rd! Good luck and loads of baby dust!! :dust: :dust: 

I'm going to do an OPK in a bit once I need to go potty. Trying to make sure it's concentrated enough. :) Just think how exciting it's going to be when we both get our BFPs!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know!!
OMG! Im so excited :)
was telling OH how excited I am he just looked at me as if Im crazy :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

HAHA!! I love those looks!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

lol I get them often.
how is your stress level today? :)


----------



## JJsmom

I'm over it. LOL! I know I have to find a sitter and I will. Work will just have to deal with me for a few days possibly. :) I'm really trying not to stress.


----------



## Queen Bee.

glad to hear your stress level has lowered! :D
No doubt you will catch eggy this month :D


----------



## JJsmom

I sure hope so! We are bd'ing every night as well. So the :spermy: is there waiting!!

I have no doubt for you as well with bd'ing every night!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes lots of BDing! LOL
we are all going to be very tired by the end of this cycle lol


----------



## JJsmom

I'm already sore. :dohh:


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL I know im going to super sore too!


----------



## JJsmom

The things we do to get what we want! LOL! At least our men should be happy! :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Here is my OPK progression.
 



Attached Files:







005.JPG
File size: 98.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Queen Bee.

ohh getting super close now!

I know lol getting so much sex


----------



## JJsmom

YUP! Afterwards he'll probably be like uhh...why aren't you staying up late? LOL! 

I know!! I'm so excited about this and my brother being in town! I get to see him tomorrow. So much stuff this weekend! YAY! :happydance:

You doing anything special this weekend?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know once preggers we are not going to have much energy lol 
Not really think we are both just staying home.
Yay for getting to see your brother :)


----------



## JJsmom

I love 3 day weekends! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

me too :)
will have to think of something for us to do.


----------



## JJsmom

Plenty of bd'ing. :rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL Yes always plenty of bding :)
I do think I am going to be sore by two week wait time :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

But at least you're giving yourself that great chance!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah much more of a chance I think.
This is the first time we have bded this much to TRY properly!


----------



## JJsmom

WOOHOOO!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I still cannot quite believe we are at the stage of proper TTC now LOL
Before it was kinda like, we'll bd here and here through out the week randomly and see what happens lol


----------



## JJsmom

It's so exciting isn't it?? Are you going to use the preseed too? You really should!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think we will, Well if this cycle doesnt work out.


----------



## JJsmom

I can't even tell a difference from how little I use. I just am praying it helps! :) Of course all the bd'ing will help! LOL! I know I keep saying this, but I really have a good feeling about this for both of us this month!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Me too :)
Maybe the positivity will help lol


----------



## JJsmom

It certainly couldn't hurt!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes it has to help lol


----------



## JJsmom

Cookout was great!! My brother seemed to like OH. OH also talked to my mom like he wanted to. lol. How was your day?


----------



## Queen Bee.

ahh thats so great :)
Mine consisted of watching tv and eating chocolate lol
How lazy am I?


----------



## JJsmom

Sounds wonderful! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

feel like I may be catching cold :(


----------



## JJsmom

:( I hope not!! I've been stuffy yesterday and today. 

I've been having some pains in my abdomen. Not sure if it's gas or what??


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hmm dunno what it could be maybe implantation or Ovulation!
I just have a headache right now, and feeling tired.


----------



## JJsmom

Take some tylenol? Maybe that will help! And a nap :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Have no pain-relievers in the house, will have to pick some up.
Going to have some coffee thoughlol


----------



## JJsmom

You going caffeine free soon? :haha:

OPK is still negative. OH was just asking me if I was getting ready to O. I said soon, so I took a test for him. He's really excited and can't wait. LOL! He said he's really excited about a lot of things right now. I'm glad he's finally happy! :happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think it will be hard to go without caffine. I drink 2-3 cups of coffee a day. LOL
Come on eggy you are dearly needed!


----------



## JJsmom

I know it'll be hard. I've already cut mine out except for one diet coke a day. I don't drink coffee. I think I'll O within the next 3-4 days counting down on the calendar. Fertility Friend said it should be tomorrow but they have my cycle being a day or two shorter and that's not normal for me so they might be a day or two behind for O.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Keep BDing!
I told OH my Fertile days are 3-8 he wants to hold off til the 3rd to start BDing again.
we didnt bd yesterday, So maybe he wants to do it right on the fertile days, I think it is good we BDed those other couple of days too. but it gives him a little bit of a break and the spermies too :) so hopefully this does it!


----------



## JJsmom

Oh I hope so too!!! :dust: :dust: I'm happy you guys are really going for it this month!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

:dust: We are so getting our BFPS!
Id be pregnant on my birthday lol


----------



## JJsmom

That would be so awesome for you!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

did you meet with the babysitter ?


----------



## JJsmom

No, she still hasn't called or emailed me back today. I gave her my number to have her call me to let me know when she's available and I emailed her this morning. Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Queen Bee.

ahh I hope she gets back to you soon!


----------



## JJsmom

Me too! I've already warned my supervisor about it. So they are aware things might possibly be rough next week.


----------



## Queen Bee.

have you tried those online sitter websites?
You post an ad in there and they find you a match.


----------



## JJsmom

I remember seeing a commercial. don't even know what it was called. I'll google it. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah cause then you could set your own price range and days and stuff.
So then it would work out for you


----------



## JJsmom

I found the site. It says I can place an add but I'm responsible for paying minimum wage. It asks the hourly rate and the minimum it has is $5. Only problem is, that's $150 a week! A lot more than what I can afford.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Do you need it to be 5-7 days a week?


----------



## JJsmom

5 days a week from 11:15ish to 5ish. and some are asking up to $25 an hour! The lowest is $5.


----------



## JJsmom

Oh, and you have to PAY to look for a caregiver. It looks like the sites are charging almost $40 for 1 month just to post your ad, or even contact anyone on their site.


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG!
that is crazy, I need to be a babysitter and charge people that :haha:
even half that and id make a killing LOL
I'd say there are always people looking to babysit on those buy and sell websites but I dunno cause you wouldn't know anything about them or their background which could be quite scary.


----------



## JJsmom

I know. But I really need to find someone. I just posted an add on craigslist. At least I can get references and can check the court databases for them. :) I just hope that lady calls me!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I thought I would help and seen this site called SitterCity.
It looks like it lets you look for a babysitter/nannie for free.


----------



## JJsmom

Yeah I saw that one too. I clicked on parent and it brought up for me to join for $35 for the month. :) I'll find something. Still waiting for a list that this lady with the state is supposed to send.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hope something works out for you!
:dust: BABY DUST! :dust:


----------



## JJsmom

it always does! :) Thank you!!

Baby dust!! :dust: :dust: I can't wait to see those wonderful double lines for us!! I should get my positive OPK by tomorrow the way I see it, if I O 24 hours after the surge. That would mean I'd O Tuesday which should give me the normal 14 day LP.


----------



## Queen Bee.

yay!
I am excited but so nervous!


----------



## JJsmom

I'm excited for you as well!!! You are definitely getting it this month!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

:O look at you! over 1k posts now!


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! Sure enough!! 

You're almost at 2k yourself!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Didn't think I was that chatty LOL


----------



## JJsmom

Well, between the two of us we have created 53 pages of posts! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL I geuss we both like to talk!


----------



## JJsmom

Yup! 

I still have to write that darn paper! If it was as easy as just talking! It sort of is, but hard to put it all together!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh and Congrats on 9lbs lost! Good job chic :thumbup:


----------



## JJsmom

TY! I was happy to see it! I'm now at the weight I was when I conceived DS. My OH on the other hand was upset because he gained 4lbs back. I'm like uhh well, you have to watch what you eat, exercise, and drink a lot of water! At the cookout I was so miserable but didn't eat as much as I normally do. He ate a hamburger, hot dog, and cleaned the rest of his packed plate up! I ate a hot dog, mac n cheese I made, and a couple bites of other things. I did eat a large piece of ice cream cake though. LOL! my dad was nice enough to inform me on how big my piece was (basically calling me fat because it was twice the length of everyone elses). LOL! OH looked up what he needed to complete the interviews for the Army. He has to do 75 push ups, 80 sit ups, and run 2 miles in under 13 mins I think he said. I told him he needs to start and go from there. Say if he can only do 5 push ups, then do those, then as many situps as he can, then go walk/jog every day. Then the next week do the same thing but do 5 push ups, as many sit ups, then another set of pushups and sit ups, then run/jog. Then just keep adding more the weeks after and he will get better and stronger. But he has to do it if he is serious about it because I want him to succeed in what he wants to do.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hate when people point out how big your portion is. LOL I just look at them like, its my food you aren't eating it so back off! :haha:
you are doing great though, you deserved to treat yourself!
Aww he will so get there :)


----------



## JJsmom

I'm the pusher. I can push him to do it! because if he doesn't, then I won't either. I'm bad about that. As far as my dad goes, I just looked at him and took a bite and closed my eyes and was like YUMMMM!!! LOL! My dad always calls us fat though. You know, even though he's twice the size I am. I said I am miserable and was rubbing my stomach. He proceeds to poke me very hard in the stomach and then pushes his stomach. I said dont worry, it's not hard like yours is! 

OK, so I've had 2 people respond to my craigslist ad. One girl said she's a nanny. I guess that means she comes to my house? I don't know. Heck, it's so cluttered and I have my own stuff here, I have a hard time thinking about someone coming into my house and being here when I'm not here. I'm afraid to come home one day and everything be gone.


----------



## JJsmom

OMG! OK, so why respond to an ad that has the times listed of when I need care when you can't be there for 2 of the days? It doesn't make sense to me!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I don't have children or anything, but my opinion (although you don't have to take it lol) having them come to your house might be better, comfortable familiar enviroment for the child and you have all your food in the fridge so nanny will only be able to feed him food he normally gets. 
Though on the other hand I do understand what you mean about things getting taken, I would also worry about that as well.


----------



## JJsmom

I just wish OH would get an awesome job and I could just stay home with him. LOL! I know it's coming next year, but until then I'm like UGH! I know it would be better. But I can't afford a large amount of money going out for them either. That means they won't be watching any other children and I'd be their income source and with my income covering everything, I can only afford so much.


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah completely understand. :)
I think I want to be a stay at ome mom too!


----------



## JJsmom

When I was on unemployment I was so busy running around trying to get food from food banks I kept myself busy while he was at school. I enjoyed it. My apartment was always clean, but then again my place always was until OH moved in. I've never had a cluttered house and dishes were always done and it just irritates me that it isn't like that anymore. But I don't have the time either. Of course, I wasn't doing school work at first when I was unemployed. That was started towards the end of my unemployment. But even then, my house was still clean. I don't know why I can't keep it up now. It just seems like too much with OH never throwing anything away and not helping. I hate coming home to a plate on my pillow where he sat in bed watching TV and left his plate on my pillow for me to pick up. Or his tissues or napkins on my side of the bed. He never puts it in the trash or sink. It's always on my side. That's where I think the Army will really help him. He keeps using the excuse he's just out of his momma's house. I'm like yeah, a year ago! It was, when we move into the house I'll help more, then nothing, then when I get out of school for the summer I'll help more, then nothing, now it's when we move into the new house I'll help more. No, he'll help more once he's in the Army and they make him have to do it and then he will get so used to it being that way of life that at least he'll come home to a clean house every day! Staying at home will definitely help in that aspect!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh no that much suck really badly!
Even if you "just" moved out of your mothers house that is no excuse to make you do it all!


----------



## JJsmom

That's what I was trying to say. But no matter how much I clean, he just puts more stuff in that area. I'm getting ready to get rid of a lot more stuff. LOL! Some might be his... :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

I told him last night on the way home that I was going to have a hard time giving up the role of head of house. He asked why, I said because I'm used to doing everything myself. Now I'm going to have to leave it up to him for him to sign us up for his insurance and all that stuff. I don't know if he'll be able to do it because he's so used to having his mom do it all. He said I know I have to cut the imaginable umbilical cord but I have been doing better! He said it's been a long time since she's did anything for him! I said like how long? She brought you your school parking permit the day before yesterday, last week she took you around so you could apply for jobs, so when do you say it's been a while? He was like well I guess your right. You have to go after what you want! That's what I keep telling him. I shouldn't have to or his mom shouldn't have to do it all for him and he's going to have to understand that with going into the military. His mom can't hold his hand there and neither can I! He'll be on his own.


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL He sounds like a pack rat :haha:
our house is clutted as well, we do not have space in here.
Once we get our BFP thats it we are moving, cause I know for sure a baby will take up a LOT of room!


----------



## JJsmom

YUP! Baby will definitely need room! There are so many toys and stuff it's unreal! Have to keep cycling through them as they get older so you don't have too much! It adds up quickly!! LOL!

He keeps talking about space and getting a bigger house. Yes we need a bigger house, but I can't afford anything bigger myself! He'd have to be able to cover the added expense and he can't with the job he's at. So, we will just have to wait and see what he does over the next few weeks.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes, I am sure we will get a ton of stuff from family as well.

Maybe he already has it all planned out but is waiting for a better job to come through so he can surprise you with a house :) And I see a ring coming soon as well ;)


----------



## JJsmom

Ohh, he talked to my mom last night. LOL! I mentioned it on the way home and he was like uhh...I said you wanted to talk to her! He was like, I'm so nervous now. HAHA!


----------



## Queen Bee.

What kind of wedding do you want?


----------



## JJsmom

I wanted to get my granny to the side yesterday so I could talk to her. I'd like to have it at her house to save money. But not sure if my papaw could handle it. So I was going to get her opinion. Thought if I used her house, bought a trellis and turned it into an arch and decorate it with some flowers that we could set it up that way.


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww that will be nice :) 
surrounded by family and friends! 
Im excited for you!


----------



## JJsmom

Yes! Just family and friends. Something small and beautiful. My family and I would make the food for the reception and do like my sister did for alcohol and get a keg of beer. Heck, with my moms side of the family, they'll probably all bring a bottle. :haha: I'll also be skinnier, well maybe not. I might be 8+ months pregnant. Hopefully I'll have already had the baby and have the wedding in June. I feel so wrong thinking about this when I haven't even been asked! My cousin's wife (the one I don't like) asked us last night when we were getting married. I put my hand up and said no idea! (showing her there is no ring on my finger).


----------



## Queen Bee.

No its never wrong to dream what your wedding will be like :) Just what all women do, and besides... gives you a head start on plans so you will already know what you want to do and have it sorted faster! I'm sure he will ask soon enough!
Better hope you don't go overdue! baby being stubborn lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! No kidding! And having to do a dress, yeah that'll be interesting!

OK, here is my OPK from tonight! OH wanted me to do one earlier so that is the one with 16 on it, the one on the bottom is still CD16 but tonight. :) I have a feeling tomorrow will be it!
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah I think you are super close to O! gotta get BDing tonight for sure! just to make sure the spermies are in there :)
We start BDing again tomorrow :) YAY!


----------



## JJsmom

YAY!!! We have been bd'ing every single night since CD10! :happydance: Even last night I was so dag gone tired. I was barely awake when we did. TMI, I knew how I needed to get last night to make sure OH was finished quickly because I honestly dont' remember much about last night since we got home then he talked to mom and then one of our dogs started having the runs and pooing in his crate and throwing up outside. He kept going back and forth outside with the dog and without the dog. I'm like are you coming to bed anytime soon?? LOL! I felt bad because he was cleaning up the dog stuff and I was passing out. Then he rolls a towel up and shoves it under my bum so I can keep it up. Leave my legs up for as long as I can even bending them just at the knees when my knees start getting tired. Then keep the towel under me for a while longer. Usually I move it at some point after I've slept. 

I'm excited you guys are picking it back up again tonight!! Need to have plenty of :sex: YAY!!!!!!! :dust: all around!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

sounds like you had a very eventful night :haha: you poor thing! 
and poor him too! 
yes lots and lots of :sex: :dust:
have you guys picked out baby names already?


----------



## JJsmom

Nope! will do that once we find out what we're having. But I've always had 2 girl names picked out since I had my miscarriage in 2000. They came to me in a dream, Bethany Hope and Alexia Renea. But if we have a girl not sure if those names would be used or not. 

What about you?


----------



## Queen Bee.

we picked out both names already and we are staying team yellow! :)
I love the Bethany name :) its gorgeous!


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks! What names do you have picked out? I think it's wonderful staying team yellow. I can't do that. I have to know since we have all boys. I really want to give my dad and mom the first granddaughter.


----------



## Queen Bee.

James Alan
Rikku Skye (Rikku, it was actually from one of his games and I refused it and kept on saying no no no not happening, then I finally came around to it lol)
Dunno how the family will react to that name if we have a girl though.


----------



## JJsmom

I love those names! Rikku is wonderful! I love unique names. DS's name is Johnavon Jacob. no john! lol! A nurse asked me if she could call him that and I flipped!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh! that is an adorable name! :) I don't see why people try and change the names just because they are a little different. 
I told hubs that everyone will probably try and call her by her middle name or Rikkie. 
And I honestly don't want that! I mean later in life you know if her friends call her that fine, but thats not her real name!


----------



## JJsmom

Exactly! We call DS JJ. If his friends call him different when he's older that's fine. But his teachers will call him by his actual name.


----------



## Queen Bee.

:) ahh so nice to have someone who agrees! LOL
I had a nickname from as long as I can remember from my family and friends, but when I met my hubs he started calling me by my first name. Now almost no-one but my family call me by my nickname now LOL


----------



## JJsmom

My dad and brother are both named Cecil. I introduced my brother as Cecil to OH (while dad was sitting there) and dad corrected me and said this is CW. So I repeated myself that he is Cecil. Dad was like we'll we're both named Cecil but you call me Cecil and him CW. My brother shook his hand and said I go by Cecil. :haha: Glad my brother corrected it as well. Dad likes everything his way and if it isn't his way it wrong. Enough of that...Man I wanted some ice cream so bad tonight. I asked OH to stop and pick up a small blizzard. Wouldn't you know it they were closed. I was not happy. He came home, let the dogs out and said he's going to kroger to get me ice cream. I told him if he did I wouldn't eat it. I have a serving if I'm getting it from DQ, but at kroger's, it's a half gallon and I'll eat the whole thing. But I really am upset I didn't get my ice cream. :( I was so looking forward to it. I guess now I'm getting ready for bed (Once I finish my homework stuff) then I won't be too worried about it. but my body is like begging me for it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

you can have some tomorrow for sure! :)


----------



## JJsmom

Nope. It was tonight I wanted it. Tomorrow I refuse to eat it again. I'm cranky right now. I'm tired and homework wasn't finished. I just finished it. OH wouldn't stop touching me while trying to get it done and it was irritating me because I couldn't think as it was and my back hurts and he was pushing down on my shoulders and kept stopping me from thinking. He hasn't even said 1 word to me since he said he was going to Kroger and I said no. But like I said, I'm irritated and I guess I'll be up for another hour so he can do his thing and try to get the :spermy: in. Thank goodness I'm off tomorrow! I have to clean house and get as much homework done as possible! :) Hope you have a great night!!! have fund getting your BD on!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww you poor thing!
Smack his hands lol
We bded twice this morning :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Woohoo!!! Get it girl!!!

We did last night again. That makes 7 days in a row. I told him not to get used to it. :haha:

So I went and met one girl for childcare. I have to call the school tomorrow and ask if they can drop him off there or else I won't be able to have him go there. I haven't got to see the inside of the house yet because she said everyone was asleep. So I'll pick him up from school tomorrow and probably go by tomorrow evening and see if I can see the house. Her and her mom will be the ones watching him so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh I hope they say they can! for your sake and sanity!

Im getting super excited for us!


----------



## JJsmom

Me too!! Even though I've been so tired, I'm like really excited about bd'ing ever night! I want more!! :haha:

I'm really excited for you!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL I feel the same way!
So today is Cycle day 11. 
You count from first day of period right?


----------



## JJsmom

Right! I'm confused on my day. Because they always say first day of your period and i've also heard of first day of full flow. So I don't know if I'm on CD 17 or CD18. Because I was spotting red on what I'm counting as CD1 but the second day I had full flow. So on one of my charts I have one day and on another site I have the second day. LOL! 

CD11, you don't have much longer!!! I hate having longer cycles!! It seems to go by so slow!!! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Does that mean we may be ovulating on the same day?


----------



## JJsmom

I should be ovulating by Wednesday possibly? I hope so cause I'm almost out of OPK's!!! I'm going to take one in here a bit!


----------



## Queen Bee.

:O not long now! :) so exciting!


----------



## JJsmom

I know!!! I just did another OPK. It doesn't look as dark as last nights...I should have just waiting until tonight to take it. LOL! I have 4 tests left :-/ Maybe I should do one tonight, then one tomorrow night. Then I'll have 2 left for Wednesday if I need it. 

You're in your fertile time now right? Are you going to bd up until AF time?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah from what the calculator says.
I dunno, we may stop BDing th 10th or so. I geuss it all depends really.
Then just to wait and see if AF shows!


----------



## JJsmom

I'm so praying the :witch: stays away!!!!! You got this month!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hope she stays away! 
For you too! We both need those DARK lines :D!


----------



## JJsmom

I keep getting butterflies in my tummy when I think about it this month! I feel so different about it all this month!! It's going to be so awesome seeing those two pink lines!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think Imma end up passed out on the floor once I see them :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Then make sure you're sitting down!! Don't want to take any chances on hurting that little one!!! :happydance: I will probably scream!! OH will come running and I'll be like..umm and show him the test. :haha: I have a feeling though that my DS would get there before OH would. My DS watches out for mommy. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL
last couple times we have tested OH has dipped the tests and waited to see what the results lol kicked me out of the bathroom til he got first look :haha: so that's probably what will happen again.

AWW so cute! is he a momma's boy? :)


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!!! That's funny that he kicks you out to get first look!!! That's awesome!

Yes he is a momma's boy. He doesn't know his dad. He is quickly becoming Corey's boy though. I'm still waiting for him to call him dad.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah he always wants to know before me even lol

OMG when he does I think that will be a seriously emotional moment for him!


----------



## JJsmom

I agree. At Christmas he got him a crystal glass thing that says Dad in cursive and it has a football that sits on top of the A. I have it sitting on the old fireplace mantel along with mine that he got me. I love those little crystals! It was emotional for him at that moment too.


----------



## Queen Bee.

AWw you have such a cute family! 
You sound like such an amazing mother! :)


----------



## JJsmom

I try my hardest but I do have my moments!  I'd do anything for either one of them!!! I couldnt have asked for a better family! 

I can't wait for you to have the same with your little one!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im a little nervous about becoming a mother!
So many things to learn, worried about doing them right.


----------



## JJsmom

Oh sweetie, you will a great mother! Don't worry about doing everything "right". The only right way is the way you do it. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise! I have had so many people tell me that I should beat my son, that I shouldn't spank my son. One day at Walmart JJ was trying to climb out of the cart and I was afraid he'd fall so I swatted his tail (not hard mind you and he had a diaper on). The cashier looked at me and said don't you DARE hit him! I said excuse me?? Then you take him for a little while and see what happens when he does it to you! I was ticked! You will get plenty of people telling you what you should/should not do!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks!! I feel better now :)
I'll raise my child the way I feel fit! :)


----------



## JJsmom

That's all you can do! And you will be the best mother! My favorite part of being a mom and people trying to give me advice, is seeing their children and how they are acting out and all this stuff yet they try to give you advice. :) So don't ever worry about them! Your instincts will take over and you will be an awesome mom!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww thanks! :D
So excited now!!!
I know that once we have a baby the first couple days after birth I am going to be bombarded with family, SIL had her baby and MIL and everyone else was at her house for days visiting!


----------



## JJsmom

You will be very overwhelmed. Just try and relax and don't let them all get to you! You'll be tired and it will be nice to have the help. So let them help if they want but also make sure you have plenty of time with your LO without them! Just stay in your room and shut the door. Tell them you have to feed. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

It is great to have someone who already has a child to talk to, I can get some insight on what to expect :D
Also, I just checked and im cycle day 12 not 11, which means I would Ovulate on Wednesday if the calculator thing goes with my body lol


----------



## JJsmom

Woohoo!! Just keep bd'ing!!! Make sure you do it enough!! What I did was take my normal cycle days of 32, and counted it out from CD1, then counted backwards 14 days and that's how I figured my O day out which is about what fertility friend said. 

YAY!!!! I found my son a sitter!!! She was great! We sat there and talked about all kinds of things. I felt so comfortable with her! The other lady I met, I just didn't get a good vibe. She wouldn't let us in her house saying her parents were sleeping. This lady, heck my son refused to leave her house because he was playing xbox with her boyfriend and they were wrestling and having fun! I had to promise him he'd come back just to get him to go! Plus it is $20 cheaper than what I was paying before! That will help out a great deal!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Going to continue to bd as much as possible :D

So amazing you found the right babysitter!
how weird, You so know something is not right when someone who is going to be watching your kid doesn't want you in their house to check it out. Doesn't sound good at all!! Thankfully you found this new lady :D


----------



## JJsmom

Our LO's will be so close together!! They'll be days apart if they aren't born on the same day!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG! that would be amazing! We would totally have to keep in contact during :O


----------



## JJsmom

Yes we would!! I started taking my prenatals again today. I keep forgetting but they are making my nails grow nice and long! They always break off but not now. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I haven't started taking any at all. they are so expensive.


----------



## JJsmom

We bought a small bottle. It has 100 tablets and I think OH said they were only a couple bucks.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dont think I will take any til i get my bfp. I hope that isnt bad though


----------



## JJsmom

It's not like it's a bad thing, I needed to take vitamins anyways so this will get me in the habit of taking them. Then once I get my bfp I won't forget. I'm very bad at taking any kind of pills daily.


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah, so not long now til Ovulation!! Eek! so excited!
I even told OH we should buy a test he was like nope nope not til Af is late lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! Well he doesn't play nice! :haha: My OH is like a kid in a candy store wanting me to test. My OPK was lighter tonight than it was earlier. Maybe my urine wasn't as concentrated. I'll take another one tomorrow night after work.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hmm you don't think you already Ovulated and just missed the positive test do you?


----------



## JJsmom

I dont believe so. You've seen my tests. I will see what happens tomorrow. We've bd'ed every night so we're covered  But I haven't had my temp spike either.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hmm strange I thought you were supposed to get a really low dip in your temp when ovulation occurs


----------



## JJsmom

From what I understand it's supposed to spike up at least .5 degrees in one night when the egg is released. Your temp dips when you have implantation then goes back up. That's what I get from everyone on the boards.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohh it all just confuses me lol
I think I will stay away from that maybe lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! It confuses me too!! OK, so I had a slight dip so maybe it'll shoot up tomorrow morning when I take my temp! Ugh, OH forgot to switch my laundry out last night so I have no clean clothes to wear to work!! I don't know what to do as they are all wet!! BLAHHH!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh no! 
call in LOL


----------



## JJsmom

Look at you!! You're at 2000 posts!!! WOOHOO!!

Call in, yeah I better not do that. LOL! I found an old crappy pair of jeans so just wore them. I'm not trying to impress anyone anyways. They aren't tore up or anything, I just hate how they look and fit.


----------



## Queen Bee.

woo! I never even noticed lol

Yeah best not to :haha:
So tomorrow SHOULD be O day !!! omg so exciting! have you tested yet?


----------



## JJsmom

No. I'll probably test around 8. Trying to hold it as long as I can w/o going! DS case manager will be here in the next 20 mins or so and I've been busy cleaning. Basically picking up where I left off yesterday. I was so happy I got everything put away from the coffee table and wiped it down. It looks so pretty now and not so dusty! I can't find my pledge anywhere. I know where I last put it but not sure where someone else did. I know it'll probaby be filled back up with junk by the weekend. OH is good about piling crap everywhere so the house looks even worse than it is! I hate clutter so much! But having that table cleaned off makes my kitchen look so much better! My coffee table is in the kitchen. We don't have a kitchen table as it got broke in OH's truck on the way over when we moved last Dec.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Glad to see you are having a really productive day :)
makes it go by faster, might help you holding off til 8 too lol


----------



## JJsmom

She just left and I really got to go! LOL! But I've got to figure out dinner and get it cooked so JJ can eat! Might just finish cooking up the hamburgers dad sent home with me on Saturday if they are still good.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hamburgers sound really good!


----------



## JJsmom

Yeah it does. We've had them for the last few days though. HAHA! I think I'm going to fix them anyways. Can always freeze them if OH doesn't want to eat them right now.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Lol he seems like his mom may have spoilt him a little :haha:

I am going to try and convince hubs to get a test :D


----------



## JJsmom

OK! Hamburgers and macncheese. I put the hamburgers on and seriously, I walked to the bathroom and so glad I thought about it before I sat down! I was like crap!! NO!! You can't go yet! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL oh no!
That would not have been good!


----------



## JJsmom

Nope!!! 30 more mins!! All I've done is yell at JJ since his case manager left. My blood pressure is through the roof. I'm so over today! As soon as he eats he's in bed!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww :hugs: try calm down a little bit hun! no stress allowed!


----------



## JJsmom

At least he'll be in bed soon :) I am proud about what else I accomplished in cleaning today! JJ's case manager was asking me about cleaning and Corey. I said I'm not even going there. She said what are you going to do? I said wait until he goes into military next year so they can whip him into shape. LOL! She's like yeah but that is a year from now. I said I know. Until then I'll just deal with it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

you should leave little sticky notes around the house with his name on it telling him what he needs to do :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

OHHH!!! I'll start by putting one on his forehead so he sees it when he wakes up!!! :haha: what a great idea!! I might have to do that!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Like put them on things that he will most likely see, the fridge, computer, tv... OMG the toilet lid :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

ROFLMAO!!! I'd say he probably won't see the toilet lid cause JJ pooed on the toilet 2 days (not in a row just random days) and I come home to see it on there! I'm like why is there crap all over the seat???? He said I don't know it wasn't me! I'm like then clean it when you see it and don't leave it for me!!!!!! So nasty! cause when I get home I generally got to go cause I drink a ton of water at work!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL oh no!!
how abouttttttt his steering wheel lol


----------



## JJsmom

Here is my OPKs. It seems like they are getting lighter! But there is no actual positive yet. It looks like The night of the 16th (the one right below the number 16) and the 17th ones look most positive. But no huge temp spikes.
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 1









006.JPG
File size: 130.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think you O'd between the 16th-17th cause they do look closest to positive. maybe your urine was too diluted during those times and it was actually meant to be positive.


----------



## JJsmom

That's what I'm wondering too because I've drank so much water this month compared to last month. But I didn't have a huge temp spike. Had a dip this morning and hoping it will spike in the morning. My thoughts is that the LH was released and they say you O between 24-48 hrs after you have your positive OPK. So I may have O'd today (since yesterday early afternoon was the darkest cd17). Or your theory of the temp dip would be O. I tried checking my cm today but honestly (tmi moment) it's just all wet and not sure if that's because of the preseed or the semen.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hmm I dunno, Only thing left to do is just to wait and see how it all pans out! But I am pretty positive for you getting your BFP.
When do you think you will count your self 1 DPO?
I will count 1DPO on Thursday I think, which will be 2 weeks til AF SOOOO the wait will be on!


----------



## JJsmom

I think I'll see what my temps are tomorrow. If they spike, I don't know if I'd call that 1dpo or if I'd count Thursday as 1dpo.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hope you see your spike tomorrow! :)
we got to bd plenty tonight for sure!


----------



## JJsmom

YAY!! I'm waiting for OH to get home so we can get our bd in! He had to stop by walmart to pick up dog food and then he's gonna stop at the movie store to see if they have any new movies left that came out today.


----------



## Queen Bee.

we still havent BD either, He says he doesnt feel like moving right now... Imma end up doing all the work I think (sorry if thats TMI ) LOL


----------



## JJsmom

You have to do what you have to do!!!! Lucky me, I just have to take all my clothes off and OH jumps at the bat of a hat! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

He usually does, LOL just dont think he is used to so much sex in one week :haha:
I suck at being on top so much work lol Sorry if that is TMI too :rofl:


----------



## JJsmom

:rofl: I'm the same!!! OH isnt used to it either. I just put the preseed in and laying here and he's already trying to jump me! We have to wait a few so i told him it's time for my massage lol!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL uh oh! 
When you put the preseed in do you have to wait ?


----------



## JJsmom

Yeah, it says you have to wait at least 15 mins. I think it's so it can become your body temp. It makes sense! OK! So my son woke me up twice in the middle of the night. Temp at that time was 97.3, same as yesterday. Woke up to alarm and temp of 97.9!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Are you taking your temp before sitting up? 
cause they say it can put them temp off if you sit up before taking your temp so i've read though I may be wrong


----------



## JJsmom

Nope! I just reach over grab it and put it in my mouth. I have it sitting on top of my alarm clock so I don't forget. LOL! I think what it was maybe that I hadn't had much sleep when I kept getting woke up. The directions say you need to have like 3 or 4 hours of sleep for it to read correctly. I don't know. But I was at rest when it was up there!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hope it is a good sign.
We been slacking on the BDing, didnt bd yesterday or tonight. 
I just haven't been feeling well lately.


----------



## JJsmom

well that's not good!!! You are in your fertile days!!! Need to :sex: as much as possible! Hoping you catch your eggy this month! I really have a good feeling for both of us! I'm sorry you're not feeling well :( Is it the cold? or allergies?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think it might be a cold, I woke up with a stuffy nose and my neck was hurting and I dunno if that is cold related or because I slept wrong.
But I just told OH that we need to BD tonight for sure, and he said ok we will so we got the bd for tonight, so hopefully that helps us catch the eggy!


----------



## JJsmom

:happydance: YAYYYY!!!!!!

Hope your cold goes away soon!!! Don't need you sick when you're trying to catch that eggy! I hate seeing anyone sick!! :hugs:

hmmm, I think I'm going to eat a can of corn for dinner. That sounds really good. LOL! Sorry, thinking about food even though I shouldn't be hungry after eating so much at lunch!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am hungry too!
I dunno what to have, I need to go shopping though.


----------



## JJsmom

OK!! Last OPK taken!! Here are the pics!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 1









005.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Queen Bee.

seems really light, i think you have officially o'ed


----------



## JJsmom

Ohh look what I found!!!! You are so smart!!!

Right before ovulation you will have a slight drop in temperature followed by a sharp rise in temperature. 

Found that on a website when I googled about temp drop before O!! Look at my chart!!! I think I missed the major surge between the night of CD16 and the 4pm on CD17. I didn't have a lot of OPK's so wanted to make sure I tried to catch it. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Woohoo! so you are like 2-3 DPO? :)


----------



## JJsmom

I'd say 1dpo. 

OMG! So I told OH I O'd. His response was and I quote from his text: "so you did the last 2/3 days love? Or do I get another 2 or more days in a row?"

MEN!!! All they think about! Didn't even get a YAY! From him!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww! lol men are crazy!
LOL I think mine is worn out from it, like lost interest!


----------



## Queen Bee.

spoke too soon.! BDed! :)


----------



## JJsmom

YAY!!! Get that eggy girl!!! I sure am hoping we got this!! My temp went down to 97.6. I looked on babymed and did the calculator there and it was spot ON with my O!! It told me I was 1dpo yesterday and that wasn't even saying anything about an OPK!!! Have you ever looked at that website? I went to the calculators up top and clicked on fertility&Ovulation calendar!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

not tried there i dont think, I tried a different place.


----------



## JJsmom

It's kind of scary how correct it was with mine!! LOL! I'm being bad this week!! Tonight I'm ordering pizza from dominos. I'm so hungry and have nothing laid out.


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh sounds really good :)
looks like we are both waiting nowwww, the long two week wait! AHH!


----------



## JJsmom

Nothing else we can do at this point!! We'll bd again tonight for good measure! LOL! Not like I shouldn't have enough spermy's in there anyways! :haha: 10 days in a row, tonight will be #11!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah, I am really nervous!
going to have to keep my mind busy!


----------



## JJsmom

I know!! Me too!! OH finally set our date for next Wednesday. So I have to see if JJs new sitter will watch him for a little longer. I'm hoping that's the night he pops the question! I sure am hoping!! I asked him about JJ being there or just us and he said he wants it private but we can bring him if we have to. So he wants it to be just us and I'd like it to be that way too because it's been a few months since we've had a date.


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg! Have everything crossed that is the moment! :D you will have to tell me all about it!


----------



## JJsmom

I will! so that will be preoccupying my mind. What are you going to do to keep your mind busy?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I have nothing to do!
Maybe I will try to unclutter the house a bit.
could take me two weeks :rofl:
but other than that just catch up on my tv shows lol


----------



## JJsmom

Sounds like fun!!! LOL! 

So OH's birthday is coming up next month. I couldn't figure out what to get him at all! I barely mention it to my son who didn't respond. We went to get his hair cut since tomorrow is picture day and he runs into gamestop and I put his name in at great clips. I went to get him and he's at the counter talking to the worker and trying to reserve a game for OH. :haha: There was a whole line of ppl behind him and I had no idea what he was doing til I got up there. Him and the worker were talking about what he needed to do and how much the games were and all that crap. LOL! So we reserved the two new pokemon games for him which come out a month from tomorrow which is perfect timing!!! I'm like how did you know? He said that's all he's talked about. OMG! I had no idea because he won't talk about that stuff to me because he wants to seem more grown up. HAHA! but even I love pokemon.


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww that is so sweet of him! He must really think of him as a father figure :) how great!
I love pokemon too, me and OH both play them :haha: always a kid at heart!


----------



## JJsmom

Yes!!! pokemon black2 and pokemon white2 are coming out. You get a free pokemon too if you take the original black/white game in with your ds at game stop. They are $35 a piece which to me is a few bucks below what most of the games are anymore!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I play black! :D love them! 
yeah everything seems to be expensive!


----------



## JJsmom

Yeah it's crazy! DS has gone through 3 ds's! Santa's getting him the 3ds this Christmas. It's hard to top a computer though :-/ Santa is still paying on that....:haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL! omg that is another reason I cannot wait to have kids!
Christmas! I am a big kid at heart, I love christmas and actually cannot wait!
And I think I will enjoy it even that much more once I have kids to spend it with.


----------



## JJsmom

You really will!! It is so awesome to see the looks on their faces! And Santa always outdoes his self! Grandma is just crazy about all that stuff! Just think about all the Christmas's to come! Oh, and they do get more and more expensive! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think in the end, all the money spent is well worth it as long as the child enjoys it!
Though I wouldn't plan no spending a fortune for Christmas lol


----------



## JJsmom

Oh I agree!! It's worth every penny watching their eyes glow when they run in there and see the tree and all the presents!!!! i can't wait til Christmas!!! It's mine and DS's favorite holiday!! He sings jingle bells all year long! LOL!


----------



## JJsmom

I just started watching the 5 year engagement movie. I am so gonna cry when he proposes to me!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww that is so cute!
Im so ready for christmas too! 
Speaking of christmas I went to the store today and already seen christmas candy up :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

That makes OH so mad. :haha: Halloween is his favorite holiday. 

I can't believe it's so close now!! I'm ordering these candles for everyone. They are diamond candles. I started now so I can order a couple a month. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL I was like talking to my OH and said " well, what are they going to do with the Halloween candy and stuff?" he says to me "There isn't going to be any, Halloween is cancelled" LOL

I like Halloween too, Mainly for the candy lol but I like dressing up too. My MIL might have a party so that could be fun!

Ahh those sound lovely, I have bought absolutely NOTHING for christmas yet!


----------



## JJsmom

:rofl: that's hilarious!!!! Halloween cancelled... haha!!

A Halloween party sounds like a blast!


----------



## Queen Bee.

He had this serious face on too :haha:
Yeah it usually is! though I seem to get a little too drunk when going to it =/


----------



## JJsmom

Wont be able to this year!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah if im preggers will be no drinking for me for sure!
I am starting to doubt that we (me and oh of course) managed it this month.


----------



## JJsmom

Why?!? I have good hopes for you!!!! :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Just the last couple times we have had no luck, though fair enough we did not bd even quite as much as we have recently, and usually it would be a couple days before O when we BDed. so maybe that is why?


----------



## JJsmom

Grab him again tonight!! Take him!!! make sure you get that egg!!! I've got OH waiting lol!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think Im 1dpo now... so maybe we will try once more tonight for good measure!


----------



## JJsmom

I agree!!! Never hurts for good measure!! then you can tell him to have a break for a bit ;-)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Lol yeah i think he needs one!
we just gave em the best sex of their lives :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Yes we did!!!! But now OH thinks I should stay up every night just for him. Yet he won't get up at 5am to be prepared for me! So I can't stay up that late anymore. I will have to this weekend only because I have a ton of homework to do. Finals are just around the corner!!


----------



## JJsmom

I just got my crosshairs on fertilityfriend.com. It says that I'm 5dpo today. I think I'm more 3dpo. I think I'm going to take my first test at when I think I'm 8dpo which is that Wednesday when we have our date! If I see something I'll take it with me and show him at dinner!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I feel no different though Im only like 1-2dpo. 
yay for testing :D


----------



## JJsmom

I can't wait for testing!! I'm so excited!! I think I've had gas bubbles today. LOL! I am sitting there and my tummy feels like it flips. It's not painful but makes me chuckle cause it feels like butterflies.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am excited too!
going to be a long wait though!


----------



## JJsmom

UGH! I know!!!


----------



## JJsmom

OH just text me and asked me when I am testing next because he's soooo excited! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww so cute!


----------



## JJsmom

I told him 2 weeks. I said but I only have 8 tests left so I have to keep my mind busy so I don't test early. He said I will keep you busy and it won't be with cleaning or cooking. I hid a test in the bathroom so I can test on Wednesday! Oh I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I bet! :)
Im more nervous than excited now!


----------



## JJsmom

Awww!! Why are you nervous??

I had another temp drop :-/ I'm concerned.


----------



## Queen Bee.

maybe just implantation!
earlier I had a few light pink streaks when I wiped, but they seem to have gone now.
I dunno if its cause we have had so much sex or what but it was weird


----------



## JJsmom

Do you think he may have tore you during sex? I know OH does that to me all the time but maybe that's because they gave me an episiotamy (however you spell it) when I had DS. Implantation this early though?? 

So at the farmers market today, I sell my earrings and I just put out my scarves. This lady came by and asked for a card (I don't have any made up) and she said to just write my info down on a piece of paper and put it in her mail drop right across the street. She wants to put some of my earrings in there and maybe my scarves too. 

OHHHH!!! So OH is acting really weird. I asked him what his problem is. He said nothing but I know him all too well. So I kept pushing him and he finally said that he's sick of his job but he knows I don't want to hear it because he hasn't put any more apps out. He also said he's nervous about Wed!!! I said why would you be nervous about Wed? We're just having a date! It'll be nice!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dunno it could be, or maybe its from ovulation :shrug: I shall wait and see I suppose.
could be your implantation after all you were using preseed maybe it sped things up lol or twins 
Ahh that is wonderful!

He is so popping the question!!! AHHH!


----------



## JJsmom

I just want to scream!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna cry thinking about it!!! I have to stop. LOL! I told my little sister what he said and she was like OMG he's so stupid! he needs to learn to keep his mouth shut!!! So uhh I think she knew. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Are you ready to be a MRS? :D :D :D
You'll have to show me pictures of the ring lady!


----------



## JJsmom

Honestly, I never thought it would happen in my life! EVER! I've been engaged before to my sons dad. I should have known when he asked me that it wouldn't work out. LOL! He threw it across the table and said there. I said what? He said that's what you want isn't it? That was it. AHHHHHHH!!!! I am SO ready to be a MRS!!!! Been waiting a very long time for this!!!


----------



## JJsmom

I will show you a pic. I just have a feeling it's not going to fit so it'll have to be gone for 2 weeks!


----------



## Queen Bee.

you never know he may have measured your finger while you were asleep :haha:
So sweet, I am super excited for you! A new baby and a ring! :D


----------



## JJsmom

He knows my ring size. He bought me a ring for v-day and we had to go have it sized. He just got his school money Tuesday so I know he didn't have time to have it sized. Unless they sell them in a size 10 which I have never seen any jewler that does. :) But I'll survive since I'll get it in 2 weeks. HAHA!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I had to have my ring sized too, I cannot remember how long it was away for.
But I was thrilled when I got it :D


----------



## JJsmom

I was excited when I got mine back from vday too. :) I'm not going to say anything to anyone at work or on FB until I get my ring back. :) The girls at work are horrible. They love making fun of me and laughing at me. So I just decided to stay to myself and they can all kiss it. :) 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am good, just really tired spent a bit of the day cleaning and stuff. took a nap on the sofa though so dunno how I am so tired. I had a dream I was heavily pregnant and going into labour and having contractions and stuff but I wasn't leaving the house I just stayed and sat through them. I refused an epidural cause I was too scared and the weirdest thing is! IT felt SO real!


----------



## JJsmom

WoW!!!! Hope that's a great sign!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hope so too!


----------



## JJsmom

It's such a beautiful day here! I have the air off and the windows open!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

It is actually quite warm in here right now, I might open a window!


----------



## JJsmom

YAY to awesome weather!!!

OK, I really have to get my mind elsewhere. I want to take a test. LOL! I know it isn't even CLOSE to being able to! LOL! DS just came back in here and said his back hurt. I'm like OMG! I said, did you overflow the toilet? He said no....it raised up and I emptied it the old fashioned way. I took a sponge and soaked it up and put it in the tub! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! I made him scrub his hands and then clean up the clothes around the toilet that got wet (pick them up with a towel). Then I sprayed a crap load of disinfecting spray all over the floor and tub. Poor guy just wanted to help and he was afraid I'd get mad. :( I wish he wouldn't be so scare to tell me something but I guess that's my fault before we started getting help I yelled and screamed a lot. It breaks my heart!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Just sit him down and let him know he can tell you anything, thats what moms are for after all and no matter what you will always love him! :)

No testing missy! you have to wait, cause testing early only leads to discouraging thoughts!


----------



## JJsmom

Yeah I know and there's no way I'd see anything right now anyways. I just wish I had more OPKs to waste. HAHA! get my poas satisfied. :rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

wayyy too early yet!
cant wait til you do test though! :D


----------



## JJsmom

I can't wait to see your test!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

:) both going to be positive :D


----------



## JJsmom

YES!!! I'm counting on it!!! 

What are you having for dinner? I'm so hungry...


----------



## Queen Bee.

I had biscuits and gravy LOL


----------



## JJsmom

OMG that sounds good!!! Oh, if I am going to be bad tomorrow or not! LOL! 

I made bbq chicken, boiled red potatoes with a little butter on them, and corn.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes it was pretty good :D

bbq chicken sounds really good, I could do with a snack now I think.


----------



## JJsmom

I made a lot of bbq chicken. LOL! I'd be good with some ice cream as a snack. :haha: What are you having for a snack?

I'm tired and I'm kind of crampy. At least the ice cream would wake me up! LOL! OH probably would stop and get me some..maybe. But I don't want to ask. I gained 1/2 a lb back this week from being bad.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I made some popcorn.

aww! but look how much you have lost :) you are still doing really well!


----------



## JJsmom

yummy!! I love popcorn. 

I know I've done well. I'll get back on track too! LOL! I have to push OH he gained back almost all of the 7 lbs he lost. He is a guy and should be losing a lot more which tells me he's not doing what he's supposed to. My throat hurts. I think I'm coming down with a cold...A girl at work has been sick. I really hope I didn't get what she had.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Be careful! I've just seen on facebook that a stomach virus is going around =/
That is the last thing you need.
Aww poor fella, I am sure he will end up losing it all again.


----------



## JJsmom

I know this is terribly TMI, but it's like I have to RUN to the bathroom thinking I've got diarrhea and it turns out to be just gas. I almost ran over OH yesterday trying to get into the bathroom. So I don't know which temp to use. I took it at 5am with 97.6 and at 8 with 98.1. I normally take it at 6:30 so there is a 1 1/2 hr difference both ways! lol!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'd probably use the one from 5am as you got 3-4+ hours sleep without getting up.


----------



## JJsmom

I actually didn't get up, but that's the one I was thinking too. I just took my temp and rolled back over. HAHA! I'm so tired and have a headache. thinking I'm going to go cook some bacon up! Not sure how much to though cause OH eats a whole pound himself. :haha: He eats just like my stepdad. I've never seen anyone other than those two eat so much!!

How are you this morning?


----------



## Queen Bee.

yum bacon, LOVE it! :D
I have a bit of a headache too, just all around feel sick. 
other than that I am good, Just lying on the sofa talking to OH :)


----------



## JJsmom

Awww!! My OH didn't even give me kisses this morning. He let the dogs out and while I was going potty went in and jumped on the ps2 he just bought a cord for. :-/ So now I'm sitting in the bedroom watching the sound of music on my computer. 

Sorry you don't feel well! Hopefully you will feel better soon!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww guys just get wrapped up in things lol though I have to say with games I am about the sameway!


----------



## JJsmom

I know :) He probably isnt even aware lol! He has a lot on his mind right now too.


----------



## Queen Bee.

probably trying to keep his mind busy from Wednesday! LOL nerves probably getting to him!


----------



## JJsmom

DS is in there with him too. He asked if he could get on the comp and I told him no to go spend time with OH. LOL! I figured it might keep his mind busy by playing the game. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

I wonder if he has told him about anything for wednesday


----------



## JJsmom

I doubt it! JJ can't keep his mouth shut either! HAHA! I told him we were going to have a date and he had no clue. He was just excited to possibly be able to stay longer at the sitters. HAHA!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL oh I was thinking you might get some sneaky info :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

I think he knows not to say anything to JJ because he will talk. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

only 3 more days!


----------



## JJsmom

I know!!!! I got the bacon cooking. I have no milk :( I go through 3 gallons a week generally. between OH and DS. They both drink it so much!


----------



## Queen Bee.

mmm bacon! I have none! ahh! Ahh well will have to find something else to make. I have to say biscuits and gravy is sounding tempting again :haha:
we don't go through much milk... well recently we have cause OH bought me some chocolate powder and I kept drinking all the milk using it.


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!! Yup!! That's the only way I drink it too and OH uses half a thing of chocolate syrup when he makes a cup for him. I make mine with only a tiny bit. I just can't stand the taste of the white milk. I'm thinking about making biscuits and gravy too. and fried green tomatoes...maybe. LOL! Wish I had some good fried apples too!


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg! It has been foreverr since I have had fried green tomatoes! 
my mom used to make it with fried okra too, been forever since I've had that too!
ahh good home cooking, cannot beat it!


----------



## JJsmom

Nope!! You certainly can't!! I always say I look the way I do for a certain reason. I love my good ol home cooking! HAHA!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Since we moved, I haven't really eaten much southern foods. I mean I do, but not nearly as much as I used to.

Also, Is BNB acting weird for you? When I am posting I am getting a 503 error and sometimes its half loading the page. It's really weird.


----------



## JJsmom

It was doing that to me the other day but it turned out to be my modem having to be reset from where the power had flickered. Haven't had any problems today though.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hmm, doesn't seem to be doing it now. 
Weird, I dunno what was up with it.


----------



## JJsmom

Gravy is cooking, bacon is done and biscuits are finishing browning!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Set me a place im coming LOL
sounds great!


----------



## JJsmom

There is plenty!! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Are you guys up to anything fun today?
It looks very cloudy here, don't think we will get out much today.


----------



## JJsmom

nope...homework is taking my day up! :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww :(
well that sucks!


----------



## JJsmom

It's ok. Finals are next week. I know I won't pass one of my classes. but oh well. I'll just have to retake it. LOL! I just got attacked by a little one that kept trying to kiss the princess to wake her up to ask if he could get on the internet. HAHA!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww what a cutie! LOL


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! he really is but he also knows it and uses it to his advantage! Well, I guess OH was concerned since we haven't bd'ed in 2 days. So he was like I need it!!! :haha: so we just bd before he's off to work. I'm already ready for a nap. I'm so tired!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Bet he enjoyed that lol
we havent bded in a while either, I just don't feel up to it right now. :shrug:


----------



## JJsmom

i have felt like it, but fell asleep shortly after he got home the last 2 nights.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am tired too! maybe we'll bd tonight if I don't fall asleep first LOL


----------



## JJsmom

Take a nap! hehe!


----------



## Queen Bee.

How long have you and your OH been together? (If you do not mind me asking, Of course.)


----------



## JJsmom

A year and 4 months!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww that is great :) 
bout time he is going to propose lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!! Aww you just put another huge smile on my face. :haha: I have known for a while now that he's the one. Glad he isn't letting his mom get in the way of us! He has had my heart for a very very long time. It helped a great deal that my son idols him!


----------



## Queen Bee.

and the new baby is the icing on the cake to a happy family :D 
Your future is looking AMAZING! :cloud9:


----------



## JJsmom

I have to say, for once yes it is looking wonderful. I couldn't ask for a better husband to be and my wonderful son. Now just waiting on "???" as OH calls it. HAHA!!! He talks about being a happy family with me JJ and ???. :haha: He's such a dork...but we all are so we are perfect for each other. HAHA!


----------



## Queen Bee.

a little girl in the picture! fingers crossed!
I cannot wait til we have a lil one to enjoy :D


----------



## JJsmom

I really am hoping for you this month!! When will you test?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Not til I am at least a day late, OH doesn't like getting our hopes up so he refuses to have tests in the house til then.


----------



## JJsmom

I remembered you saying that. I just didn't know what date you would be one day late on. :) I hope you're many MONTHS late!!! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh AF is supposed to be here the 20th possibly 21st. so I shall see!


----------



## JJsmom

11 or 12 more days. Really that's not too bad, but you have got to keep your mind occupied! :) It would drive me nuts!! but I understand why he wants to wait until your late.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah, I mean I think I will be ok if I turn out not to be pregnant, Cause we always have next month. Since we are truly trying now I feel a bit more positive about things than I did when we were NTNP because at least now I will know we are doing EVERYTHING we can to conceive instead of just randomly BDing and hoping for the best at the time.


----------



## JJsmom

Well I'm still rooting for you for this month!!!! You are so going to get this!!

I'm having like major hot flashes with my headache. I'm sweating and it's 75 and I have a fan on me.


----------



## JJsmom

I am so nauseated right now! Not sure if it's my headache, or if I'm coming down with something. I really hope I'm not coming down with something!!! Need to be healthy for Wednesday!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes you have to stay healthy! no sicky!
unless morning sickness then you are alright lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I know right!! OH brought home a HUGE chocolate milk shake and I drank it and felt much better! Today my headache is gone for the most part. I had a weird dream though. I hadn't thought about it until I saw my 6dpo thingy about vivid dreams. Me and OH were sitting on a porch or store frontside with 2 other people, one male one female. The male was flirting with the female. We had a baby and was waiting on the females mom to show up to watch our baby. We were talking about dogs, me and OH had just found a dog and was keeping it so nothing happened to it. The other two were asking us about the dog and I said I hadn't seen it over the last few days and OH piped up and was like oh, this person down the street loved that dog so much he came and took it! I was like oh, OK. LOL! Also talked about how the lady picking our baby up had just acquired a new dog. It was white and small like a pomeranian and had hair similar to that of an afghan dog. She finally pulled up and the dog jumped out and its hair was like grass??? Looked and felt just like grass. So weird!!!

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah that is very odd!
I am good, finally had a full nights sleep and feeling much better. I have just been burning up lately though. like my face feels hot and everything! dunno what it is. but soon as I open a window I feel much better.


----------



## JJsmom

That's how I was yesterday!!!!! My face felt like it was on fire!! Oh I hope that is a good sign for us!!! 2 more days!!!!:haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

It is really strange!
but I do hope it is a sign!


----------



## JJsmom

We'll find out soon!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yep!
have you any fun plans today? :)


----------



## JJsmom

Work, not really fun. LOL!

I had major cramps today! I was sitting at my desk and I had pain shoot through my right abdomen like 3 or 4 times! It slowly faded away. I had to take a deep breath and slowly blow through it. I had to try and make sure no one noticed. I also have had a lot of cm today. It's clear and wet and a tiny bit stretchy, but very wet.

You having any symptoms yet?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Not really, Though I have been tired all day and I slept at least 10 hours last night. 
We were sat at families house fixing a laptop and talking and I felt like I could have dozed off right there. I dunno if I was bored or too warm and it made me sleepy or what.


----------



## JJsmom

WOOHOOO!! Hopefully that continues!!! :thumbup: Really hoping for you!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yes, I hope so too! for you as well!
not long now til Wednesday! :D


----------



## JJsmom

I know!!!! umm....would it be bad if I had tested this morning anyways because of how I felt yesterday? :blush:


----------



## Queen Bee.

what did the test look like?


----------



## JJsmom

like there was nothing showing yet. lol 

Oh get this, a girl at my work come over to me this morning and said well I guess I'll show this off now and shoves a piece of paper from a women's clinic that said she's 5weeks pregnant.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh no!
how do you feel?


----------



## JJsmom

I feel great!! :) It's way early and I know it's my month!!! This morning my right bb is sore at like the base of it, not towards the nipple area. My left one was kind of sore yesterday throughout. I feel like someone is trying to pull my right one off!! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hoping that is a good sign :D


----------



## JJsmom

Whew, I tell you what! My bb's are so sore it's crazy! I can't wait to test in the morning!!!!!! I am so excited about tomorrow!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yay I am excited too! :)
I think I am 5dpo now! So just waitinggggg


----------



## JJsmom

I sure hope you start feeling symptoms!!!! I know we got this!!! I'm so ready to see a BFP tomorrow!!! And your's next week!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

can't wait to see your BFP tomorrow :D
you should get a card or make one tell him its something that came in the mail and he needs to look at it and have the test taped to the inside :D


----------



## JJsmom

Ohhh!! That's such a great idea!!! I can stop by dollar general at lunch tomorrow and get a card! That's funny! I wonder how he'll react. Looking at a pee stick while waiting on dinner. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

:haha:
It'd save him from having to touch it LOL


----------



## JJsmom

lol!! Very true! 

Having hot dogs and mac n cheese for dinner. left overs from last night. I have been wanting hot dogs like crazy. LOL! I tried to get some bananas from Kroger today but all they had were bruised really yellow bananas. I can only eat them when they just start turning yellow and have a lot of green still. I asked if they had any more in the back and they dont! That's crazy!! I guess they're just waiting to see who buys the crappy ones before they bring in new ones. :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah must be the reason.
what time do you plan on testing tomorrow? first thing in the morning?


----------



## JJsmom

Yup! As soon as I get up and go potty. Then I can let it sit while I'm in there fixing my hair so I can look all sexy and dolled up tomorrow night!


----------



## Queen Bee.

:) You have to post pictures! I totally want to see the BFP!


----------



## JJsmom

I will!! I'm going to start getting nervous!! I'm just so psyched about tomorrow!


----------



## Queen Bee.

A ring and a BFP! PERFECT day, you should play the lotto that day. You just might win!!


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!! Not sure if I want to push it that far! :haha: It is Wednesday though...the powerball is drawn tomorrow!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Never know!
I wish you had an OPK LOL I kinda wanna see what it'd look like tonight!


----------



## JJsmom

No OPK. I will show you a bad evap line which I hope is the start of the bfp! It's fat at the top and skinny at the bottom....
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JJsmom

BTW, I've never had an evap line on any of these tests that I've taken which is over 50....


----------



## Queen Bee.

I don't think that is an evap. :shrug:
Now I want you to test lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!! I will in the morning!! i went in and peed in my cup because I wanted to see if my urine was concentrated enough. Sure enough it was...then I dumped it straight to the toilet. I said I have to stop this! LOL! I will test in the morning! I don't have a choice now. :haha: Here is what the test looked like before it sat all day.
 



Attached Files:







007.JPG
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think I see something!!! :happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

We will certainly see what tomorrow brings!!!! I'm so flippin excited!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I can't wait!!


----------



## JJsmom

I cant to see yours either!! You'll have to kick out DH so you can get a pic to share!! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL yeah!
That will be hard to do, as soon as I get a BFP he will put it straight to facebook you just watch lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! tell him that's not cool! He's got to wait to have it confirmed by a doc. HAHA!! You just started full on TTC, he is finally on board with it so he has to verify it first! But we know it's verified when we see it. He's not going to let you look at it??? Snatch it from him. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

he wont let me look at it til he has seen the results first


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I know that, but when he shows you, just snatch it away and have the camera in hand! HAHA! 

I'm in such a good mood tonight. I felt so good today then all of a sudden I got so cranky and was telling my manager this lady keeps emailing me and I'm getting ready to go off on her. LOL! My manager was like no, just tell her to email me. I said no that's not the point! The point is she doesn't have to be pushy about this crap. She asks for something 2 days in a row and I'm like uhh, I'm looking into it! Then she asks for stuff that has been emailed before and I just want to tell her to look in her darn emails!


----------



## JJsmom

OK! Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







016.JPG
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 1









017.jpg
File size: 77.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohh looks like the start of something :D
and tonights the night


----------



## JJsmom

Yes! But I can't show him that test in the card. So I guess I need to wait til another day. I bought the card though.


----------



## Queen Bee.

yay! how long til your date ?


----------



## JJsmom

Just got back!!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg tell me the details! :D


----------



## JJsmom

AHHHH!!! My internet/cable went down last night!!!! There was an outage, I'm like really??? It was meant for me and OH to spend time together I guess. :) 

OMG!!! OK! So we went to the Olive Garden and ate. After we finished I was sitting there waiting wondering when we'd get out check! Then he kept conversation. The he took both my hands across the table and said you know I love you sweetheart and I look forward to our lives together. I said I do too!! The waiter came beside me and had a plate way up in the air and I figured he'd ordered dessert when I was in the restroom and I was thinking where am I going to put that?? LOL I am stuffed! :haha: He kept talking. telling me how much I mean to him and he has one more surprise for me. They set the plate down and I looked at him and said really?? They had a piece of chocolate cake on it and in the frosting on the back of the cake they had put the ring in it!!! He said yes really and pulled it out and cleaned it off and came around the table and got down on one knee and asked me if I'd marry him!! Gosh I'm crying now thinking about it!!!! I said yes of course!! The whole place clapped for us and all the waiters/waitresses said congrats as they walked by. The manager came by a bit later when I was coming back from the restroom (yes again I drank so much water yesterday LOL!) and said she was in the back and didn't get to come out! She said I guess she said yes! I was behind her at that point and I said of course I did!!!!! We went strait over to Leroy's to get it sized. He said oh good! The ladies that sold it to me are working tonight!!

So get this! DS KNEW ABOUT IT FOR THE PAST MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm like OMG!!! He can't keep a secret but this he did!!! He text OH on the way (yes my 8 yr old) and said in his text "You did it man!!!!!!" 

So I'll have my ring back in 2 weeks or so. They said they were putting a rush on it so hopefully it'll be back sooner! :happydance: I'm in heaven!!!! I know the pic isnt very big or the quality but this is the only one I got of my ring before I had to give it up and it's the one I sent my family.
 



Attached Files:







Ring!.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg I got a little teary eyed!! Congratulations!!! :D :D :D we totally knew it!!
And I think lil man did a good job keeping that from you! What a lil scamp! LOL I can't believe he knew the whole time!


----------



## JJsmom

I know!! And OH had the ring for the last 3-4 weeks! He did surprise me though. I loved every bit of it. It's a day I'll never forget! I can't wait to get my ring back!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

so exciting! did you test this morning?


----------



## JJsmom

Yes!
 



Attached Files:







011.JPG
File size: 90.1 KB
Views: 1









013.jpg
File size: 87 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Queen Bee.

I can see the line in the inverted image! 
Will you be testing in the morning or waiting til AF is late?


----------



## JJsmom

I bought an frer today. Taking that in the morning, then I'll probably do a wondfo the next day and then the other frer on CD12. I have 3 wondfo's left and I got the frers today. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh cool, cannot wait to see the test tomorrow!


----------



## JJsmom

Me either!! it says up to 6 days sooner!! I'm testing 4 days sooner so here's hoping!!! 

I hate to ask this again, but it'll take me forever to look back through this thread. How do you change the thread topic? So I can put updated pic on my test pic?


----------



## Queen Bee.

click to edit your firs tpost then go to advanced


----------



## JJsmom

Thank you!! So you have 1 more week to go before you can test!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yep. can't wait!!!


----------



## JJsmom

YAY!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Symptoms?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Not really, I've been ignoring anything like that.


----------



## JJsmom

I'm excited to see what yours shows!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Me too! :)
trying to keep my mind off it, so I've been cleaning.
I went through all of my clothes and have thrown out what I don't wear or what I can't wear. Only ended up throwing out 5 pieces of clothing.


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!! Love when that happens!!! Then you'll look at it in a couple months and think you have too much and go through it again and not want to get rid of anything. LOL! I'm the same way :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Not too much LOL From what I pulled out of that one room, it was only a laundry basket full. The rest are his clothes and there are TONS!


----------



## JJsmom

Ahhh! Take them out of the room and pile them on his side of the bed. :haha: Then he'll have to do something with them.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I told him earlier.
I'm washing mine tomorrow, If he wants his washed too, then he better sort through them because I'm not. So he better LOL


----------



## JJsmom

:haha: Good job!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Soooo, have you guys decided on a date yet? (even though it's only been like 24 hours :haha: )


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! Nope, just that we want an outside wedding!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yay for outdoor wedding! :D


----------



## JJsmom

I'm going to talk to him and my granny to see if we can have it at her house so my papaw doesn't have to travel too far.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh yes, I remember you saying that before!
Completely forgot.


----------



## JJsmom

OoooOOHHHhhhh!!
 



Attached Files:







025.JPG
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Queen Bee.

:D :D :D is that a new test?


----------



## JJsmom

yes! I just took it and the pic was at about 5 mins after I dipped it!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think I can see the start of something!


----------



## JJsmom

We'll see what the frer say in the morning!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im super excited to see your FRER results!! you must post ASAP! :D


----------



## JJsmom

OK, well it's not the best, but I did see a line come up, vvv faint! Not sure what to think yet on this one. Think I'm going to go take it apart now. LOL!
 



Attached Files:







008.JPG
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Queen Bee.

I cannot really see anything dunno if its the quality of the photo or what.


----------



## JJsmom

It's very light :) I took regular pics of it too, this one is where I was shining a flashlight to give it a different lighting situation which I could see it better on the pics. Here is one of the other pics.
 



Attached Files:







003.JPG
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Queen Bee.

hmm I dunno, Are you testing again in the morning?


----------



## JJsmom

Yes with a wondfo. Sunday at 12dpo with the frer again.


----------



## Queen Bee.

You temp is up that is a good sign :)


----------



## JJsmom

I don't think I slept well last night. I ended up taking it earlier than normal because I think I was tossing and turning. So I'll see what tomorrow's temp brings! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

:) excitingggg
im 8 dpo todayyyy


----------



## JJsmom

I can't wait for you to test!! I just know it's going to be positive! It has to!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hope so! I really do! 
for you too, of course!
we both need BFPs! :D


----------



## JJsmom

You have plans this weekend?


----------



## Queen Bee.

None, Just staying in.
how boring are we? LOL
You guys have anything planned?


----------



## JJsmom

Was going to do the farmers market but decided against it if it rains. Otherwise I'll be out there I guess. That and finals. Dad is having my brothers birthday party tomorrow so I'll have to see about going..maybe. I'm going to have to get strict and save money.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sounds like an eventful day :)
Maybe we'll go and see some family, really depends on what time it is I drag myself outta bed :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I hear ya!! It's always good to go see family. I just hate the fact that I cant show off my ring!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

you will be able to soon for sure!
Just seen one of my friends on here got a bfp :D


----------



## JJsmom

Awesome!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yep! us next for sure!


----------



## JJsmom

Yes ma'am! I see it happening! Although I have thought about this....if for some reason this isn't my month (I have no doubts right now), I think I'm going to talk to OH and let him know I want to wait a couple months. As much as I don't want to, that way I can be like 6 or 7 months when the wedding is, and I'll be about ready to pop when he gets back from basic training. Although if I am this month, my due date would be around May 28th, and I have set a date of May 25-27th for the wedding!


----------



## Queen Bee.

May wedding that will be wonderful :D
My due date would be May 30th!


----------



## JJsmom

That's awesome!!! I think a May baby would be perfect! So you're not major pregnant during the summer! 

I spoke to him, he seemed a bit upset but I told him I need him here when I give birth. So I need to make sure he's done with training!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'm sure he understands though.
It's best for both of you!


----------



## JJsmom

Yup!! I hope it's this month though! LOL! I think I'm going to buy a couple .88 ones at walmart too. I'm out of wondfo's after this morning. I can't tell anything on it...I think I see something but still not sure. With tomorrow being 12dpo, I sure hope I see something good on my frer!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes I hope you get some strong lines :D fingers crossed!
Ok So I have a regular journal but I do not update it often, it's my second one and it is the same basically just that I didn't like my first one so I stopped using it and made my current one! anyway, my question is, do you think I should make a TTC journal to log all of my symptoms and stuff in?


----------



## JJsmom

I don't see why not! I think that's a great way to keep track of what symptoms you might be having so you can look back and see what is normal for you during the tww and if you are experiencing something different or new!


----------



## JJsmom

Was thinking about taking that frer tomorrow but I might take a cheapy first and see if it shows anything. I'm just not sure about this month. I'll be 12dpo tomorrow and I still didn't see anything on my cheapy today. I'm still positive about things, so we'll see what happens. If I see something in the morning then I'll dip the frer in the same fmu. Otherwise I'll just wait until 13dpo and see if I see anything. At that point I should! Especially with everyone commenting about my temps looking great!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I've seen women not get a BFP til the day of AF.
so you are still in this lady!


----------



## JJsmom

I know!! :) I'm not down yet. I still feel like I am. I will be worried about how I feel if I'm not!! Also if I'm not, I'm going to demand he contact someone to have himself checked out. We bd'ed 11 days in a row! With me holding myself up for a long time afterwards! We had to have caught that egg!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Fertility doctors wont check anything til you have been actively trying for a year


----------



## JJsmom

He can't get a sperm count?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'm not certain, I see people talking all the time on here that doctors wont check fertility until a year of trying. you could check I mean I don't know for certain.


----------



## JJsmom

All he can do is ask :) I could understand about looking into IVF and what not. Would just have to see! I'm not going there unless AF hits and I'm praying she doesnt!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hopefully you get your wonderful BFP tomorrow!


----------



## JJsmom

I hope so! AF should be here on Tuesday, so praying she stays away!! We'll probably wait til OH is in the military before we look at me for infertility, but I have my DS! We'll have good insurance then!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Fingers crossed! this has to be a BFP for us both! Im starting to get more positive! LOL what is it about us? when one starts to be less positive the other gets more positivity lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! We'll both get it!! I just have to prepare my mind for if I don't so I don't get so depressed like last month. That was really hard. I think you guys got it for sure!! 

OMG!! As I was typing this my left temple started throbbing and felt a sharp pain in my jaw. So weird.


----------



## Queen Bee.

completely understand, it is hard. 
Maybe your wisdom teeth are coming in (if they haven't already).


----------



## JJsmom

I actually don't have any! I was afraid of what I heard my friends go through and at 16 I asked my dentist about it and he looked at the xrays and said they aren't there! I think it's just my shoulders. :) My muscles are tense.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Dentist thought mine were not going to come through, well years later they have started. they told me they were just going to cut mine out. sounded painful lol


----------



## JJsmom

Yeah it sounds very painful! Did you have them cut out or did you just let them grow in?

I have no teeth behind my last teeth. They said that they are being phased out as we evolve and some people are born without them at all now. I was one of those lucky ones but have other problems like psoriatic arthritis! Think I'd rather have the wisdom teeth and deal with those! lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

I let them come in on their own, it was painful I had bad jaw pain and headaches from it.
And when you try and chew on that side its painful because the tooth is breaking through the skin and its just all together PAINFUL! and only 2 of mine have come in so far =/


----------



## JJsmom

Ouchie!!!! I bet it hurt!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

it really does! I have to say you are lucky ! LOL


----------



## JJsmom

So did you start your symptoms journal?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Not yet, I'm waiting to see what I want to put in it.
have you started one yet?


----------



## JJsmom

No, I'm bad about that. LOL! I have too much other things I'm doing right now. That would take up even more of my time. :dohh:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah completely understand :)


----------



## JJsmom

UGH! I swear I hate the ladies I work with! I told my supervisor about me getting engaged and no one else and I posted on FB that I'm excited about the changes in my life. One of my other coworkers I really can't stand commented she's happy for me, truely. Well guess what? I guess my supervisor blabbed her damn mouth anyways. WTF? Fine, everyone in the world can take away my engagement. Screw it! At least I have the memories and the man!


----------



## Queen Bee.

:O omg! I can't believe she did!!
Well now the cats out of the bag you may as well brag about it :D


----------



## JJsmom

Can't until I get my ring! UGH! Same with my family. Instead of being able to tell my aunt/uncle and cousin's (one of who's wife asked me when my brother was in town as to when we were getting married), my dad called my granny before I could even call her the night we got engaged. He's probably told everyone. Oh well. I'm not going to let them all get to me! At least once I'm pg not one single person will be able to tell because not ONE of them will know! I just thought I'd tell my supervisor because I felt she was sort of on my level. But no, now I know she's the same as all the other ones.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well telling everyone you are pregnant will be even more special! And it will be even bigger of an announcement :D


----------



## JJsmom

Well I really wanted all of my glory with the engagement. I was just stupid enough to think a person would keep their mouth shut but she won't ever know anything else again until I announce it!! The girls didn't want me to be with OH. They wanted me to dump him and go for another guy at work. The one who wanted it the most told me just the other day I need to hurry up because his sis has a beach house and I need to get into that so she can go visit. I'm like uhh I'm taken. At that, she's married but does everything for this guy. Like we had a thing Friday we all brought food in and my supervisor made a plate for her hubby and this girl made a plate for the other guy. UGH! I really hate my job and the women there. I really can't wait til I can stay at home or even work part time somewhere else!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Woah! those women are crazy!
Could you work from home?


----------



## JJsmom

Not at this job unfortunately! Yes they are super crazy! When I keep to myself they start asking questions, what's wrong? why are you upset? why are you so quiet today? Is everything ok? UGH! I just wish I could stick headphones in my ears and ignore them all!


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry for my rant.


----------



## Queen Bee.

You should be like... No this is what WORKING looks like! You should try it! LOL


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! No kidding. They always talk about how me and this other girl work too much and it looks like we're showing them up. No, we're just doing what we get paid to do! LOL! Well I'm off for the night! I'll let you know in the morning what I see, if anything!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ok cannot wait to see :)


----------



## JJsmom

Nothing... :( BFN! I'm starting to cramp too. I feel like AF is going to be here in the next couple of days.


----------



## JJsmom

Had a temp drop too.


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh no, do you think thats it?


----------



## JJsmom

i don't know much about temps yet, but everyone says my chart looks awesome but am I supposed to have a temp drop?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think as long as it doesnt go below your cover line you are fine.


----------



## JJsmom

We'll see what happens over the next day or two.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just read something that says if you breathe through your mouth during your sleep, it will cause your tempt to drop.


----------



## JJsmom

I've heard that too, but i don't think I normally do or else my mouth would be drier when I wake up. I don't know... all I can do it put it in God's hands and wait. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

got everything crossed for you :hugs: :dust:


----------



## JJsmom

As I do for you as well!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

So how are you feeling today?


----------



## JJsmom

I woke up at 5:45 again and couldn't go back to sleep. Finally did around 8. Then DS kept coming in trying to wake me up. OH kept telling him to leave me alone so I can rest. I ended up waking up at like 10:30 or 11? I'm tired and my tummy is cramping. :( OH is picking up ice cream for me. LOL! Tomorrow we're getting back on to our diet. Thankfully I've still only gained .5 lbs back from what I've lost! I have so much to lose by next May!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

You'll totally do it! :) 
I feel really tired today. lol


----------



## JJsmom

Get some rest! Take a nice long nap! :) Hopefully you will see your BFP in a few days!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I've got to stay up the rest of the day, hubs needs company lol


----------



## JJsmom

Be his company but asleep in his lap. :haha: 

We're cleaning. :-/ Was hoping OH would be here to help but he went to the store to pick up some pledge and swifter cleaner pads. He still isn't back and he has to leave in 50 mins. He's been gone for over an hour. He doesn't want to help I'm sure. He hates cleaning. But I need the landlady to come in here and fix our shower, it's leaking. The house has to be clean then.


----------



## Queen Bee.

men! LOL
I finally got him to sort through those clothes... but he has decided to do it his own way of picking through the pile and taking out 5 pieces to throw away each day. this is going to take forever lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!! Hey, at least he's doing it!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah suppose cant complain too much lol at least its getting done!
maybe he'll come home and help you really fast!


----------



## JJsmom

He's down to almost 35 mins before he has to leave. I seriously don't see him doing anything. Today he's got on my nerves some. Every time I walked anywhere he was right behind me. I had issues trying to fix my hot dogs in the kitchen because he was constantly there! I'm like what is your deal today? Do you not feel loved? Are you feeling ignored? I feel like your a little lost puppy right now following me around and need loved on! Being super clingy! He said no he's not feeling ignored. He didn't know why he was doing it, but he never stopped until he left. Well looky there, he just pulled up.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Maybe he has this feeling your pregnant and needs to be looking after you. ;)


----------



## JJsmom

ahh who knows! LOL! But he got me my planner and my journal!!! YAY!!! I'm going to keep a journal of every day til our wedding about how much I love him and give it to him as my wedding present to him.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Your honeymoon night should be quite fun ;)
(well if you aren't heavily pregnant at that point lol that could put you in labor.)


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!! Will see!!! He asked me tonight where I want to go on my honeymoon.


----------



## JJsmom

He was like do you want to go to a particular state or go to someplace like Bermuda or something? I was like uhhh...NO BERMUDA PLS!! I don't want to get lost in the triangle! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

somewhere with sound proof walls :haha: totally kidding lol that may have been a bad joke.
Do you have any ideas?


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!!! I'd love to go on a cruise or even on a beach somewhere. So we can relax and enjoy ourselves!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh a cruise would be such fun!
totally jealous! I would love to go somewhere warm lol


----------



## JJsmom

Just depends on what he wants too. He was talking about the wedding taking up a lot of our funds. I told him we'll see what happens. He was talking about taking a loan out for the wedding and paying it back with his military funds. I know we'll have around 5k back from his school funds and my taxes. plus whatever we pay between now and then. If we can both put back $20 a week from here on out we'd have an addt'l 1600. Plus I'm going to talk to my dads church about maybe the minister doing the wedding and see what he charges and see if we can borrow their table and chairs if they have them.


----------



## Queen Bee.

some don't charge if you go into church every sunday.


----------



## JJsmom

Well, i don't. It's my dad's, granny's, aunt and uncles church. it's 1 1/2 hrs from me. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

we don't go to church and as far as I know no one in my family does either but he still did it for us without charge. so never know


----------



## JJsmom

That's cool!


----------



## JJsmom

Well I really think I'm out. I keep seeing the antibody strips I guess. :(

Here is 13dpo frer.
 



Attached Files:







010.JPG
File size: 74.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Queen Bee.

maybe you implanted later than you thought


----------



## JJsmom

Who knows! but OH is picking up a dollar store pg test before he shuts down the registers so I can take one of those in the morning. I have been craving hot dogs. I have had them every day for the past like 4 or 5 days. For either lunch or dinner. LOL!


----------



## JJsmom

My hot dogs taste sooo good! I'm also having bob evans mashed potatoes and corn. normally their potatoes are as good as mine, but today they taste like a bad potato!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yum I love hotdogs!
Soo 11dpo today, no spotting like usual before AF! Fingers crossed :D


----------



## JJsmom

yay!!! fx'd for you!!! When is AF supposed to be here for you?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think the 20th, but I am going to try and get a test wednesday :D jsut because I feel like testing really bad!


----------



## JJsmom

Did you tell DH Thursday? Tell him it's Wed so he can get you to do the test. :haha: Oh I am so hoping for you!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think I said the 20th to him, but I am going to try my best to convince him! 
Maybe I'll sneak off buy the test and use the restrooms lol


----------



## JJsmom

That'll work!! Just make sure you hold it for a few hours before you buy the test and pee on it!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I feel super nervous!
I'm scared it will be negative...


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just said to him I want to get a test wednesday he told me it was a waste of money :shrug: I guess he ruled us out already.


----------



## JJsmom

I'm sorry. I hope it's not negative but prepare yourself in case it is. But stay positive! As much as you talked me though all my negatives, I'd love to see you get your positive!!!


----------



## JJsmom

My chart thing reset itself saying CD1. Guess we'll see later!! I'm on CD33...will see if AF shows or not. Still bfn this morning. Having a lot of lower back pain. Temps are still up.


----------



## JJsmom

Someone commented on my temps and asked about my positive OPK. Said they would guess by my chart I O'd on CD27. I took my positive OPK out of my chart and look what it gets me! Says I'm only 7 dpo...


----------



## JJsmom

I'm so confused and I guess I should have stayed up for another week with constant bd'ing. :( I'm so upset right now. Then OH makes the comment we should have been staying up every night. Then I make the comment he should have stopped and he said well I thought I could keep going. Basically blaming me for him not stopping after he finished which causes him to push it all back out. Sorry if TMI. I'm just really upset this morning and can't stop crying about this.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Were you BDing around the 27th?


----------



## JJsmom

2 days before it and the day after, but OH wouldn't stop once he was finished so it all comes back out. It's gross. but then he went and blamed me that it happened. That I should have known it would have been the 27th.


----------



## Queen Bee.

He has no right to blame you!
There is no way to know for sure when you ovulated since the tests weren't working like they should, I wouldn't worry too much about it coming out, Im sure quite a bit still got where it was going


----------



## JJsmom

I've just got so much going on today I'm so stressed! I did tell another coworker about the engagement. I pulled her outside and asked what she had heard about me. she said what do you mean? I said have you heard anything about me? She gasped and said you're pregnant??? I said I wish!!! I said no here let me show you something and i showed her the pic of the ring. She was like OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So apparently no one talked like I thought because of the girls comment.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Glad you got to tell someone! :D 
try not to stress yourself out, IT's not good for you.


----------



## JJsmom

i know. But from this morning, then coming home and seeing the water turned off because I forgot to pay the bill. It wasn't like I deliberately didn't pay it, I just forgot. I seriously need OH to start taking on more responsibility here. I need a second job. I told him I was going to quit school and get a second job just to pay for the bills around this house.


----------



## Queen Bee.

dont quit school!
you are going to need it!
Kick him in the butt tell him he needs to get in gear and take some more responsibilities on, especially if he wants to be a father! I will be no walk in the park im sure.


----------



## JJsmom

I text him about it. he's at school right now. He told me he'd give me the rest of his school funds to help pay for bills. He said he thinks it's around 400. i don't want all that I just want to be able to have some money stress relieved from me. Hell my kid knows how bad it is. He was outside trying to sell his toys to passerby's. I just caught him out there asking someone for money and they give him what change they had in his pocket so I just grounded him. I told him flat out he will not be out there selling his toys and he definitely don't ask ppl for money out there!!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww, I understand money troubles, we've had some too.
Why does everything need to be so darn expensive?


----------



## JJsmom

I don't know! That's what I wonder! Oh, so I went to the grocery store tonight. Forgot my darn sausage there for my pizza! Now I can't have sausage on my pizza. About ready to go cook a hot dog instead since my pizza wont be what I was wanting so bad.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I wish things were reasonably priced.
I hate when you walk out of a super-market with two bags of food and have spent a small fortune and only bought 6-7 things!


----------



## JJsmom

I know!! It's horrible! I spent $23 got 2 things of pizza crust, pizza sauce, cheese, pepperoni, hot dog buns (a must!) :haha:, straws, and a few cans of tomato soup to last my son a few meals. LOL! A boy who hates tomatoes but loves tomato soup.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Kids are so quirky but saying that I hate cucumbers and love pickles LOL
Too expensive!! I think if I made my own super-market and put my prices well below the competitors Id still make more money than them because more customers! LOL If only I had the money lol


----------



## JJsmom

No kidding! Is it bad that I cant wait to start shopping on the base when he joins? Not sure if the prices are cheaper or not but my guess is they are. that and they allow coupons up to 6 months past expiration!! I'm such a couponer!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I never do coupons, but I totally should with the way the prices keep going up, its ridiculous.


----------



## JJsmom

i can't wait to get back into couponing!! I had to take a break when i bought my car. But I got so much free stuff when i was doing it!!! I still have so many razors, shampoo, conditioner, laundry detergent (although I'm down to 9 bottles left :(!! ) So I'm going to have to start back up soon! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

sounds like a plan.
I've never tried using them before.


----------



## JJsmom

It took me a while to figure it out but it is so worth it. I got a friend at work to start using them. she doesn't do extreme couponing, but with what she started with she used one Sunday paper and saved over $100. I was impressed with her! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

wow, ok I am converted to couponing lol


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I always did the mid couponing. Was working on trying to get to the extreme. Can't wait to pick it back up when he joins the military!

OH brought home blizzards. I just finished mine and I made the comment, yes I ate the whole thing. I can't believe it but I did. Then I said yes, I ate it that quick too! The past 2 days he's made the comment about how fast I'm eating which is way faster than him and normally it's the other way around. LOL! He's normally done first but I've been done first. It's funny really.


----------



## Blueberri

Hello! Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg ice-cream sounds amazing right nowwww!

:wave: hey blue! I am great, how are you hun? :)


----------



## Blueberri

I'm ok, missing my DB


----------



## JJsmom

Hi Blue!!!! Welcome to our group!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

How are you ladies feeling today? :) 
I feel pretty good :D


----------



## JJsmom

That's awesome QB that you're feeling so well today! 

I'm feeling well! Still having lower back pains and I was having some cramping this afternoon in my left abdomen. Ready for a nap too. :haha: Thinking about throwing some chicken and potatoes in a pan and letting them have a casserole for dinner and I'm fixing hotdogs for myself. :blush:


----------



## Queen Bee.

We are having a roast chicken with potatoes, onions, carrots, and cabbage. LOL think we might be part of the rabbit family :haha:

AF due tomorrow and still nothing, fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## JJsmom

You didn't do the test today did you?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Nope, waiting to see if im late! can bring myself to test or anything.


----------



## JJsmom

So you'll test tomorrow morning????


----------



## Queen Bee.

maybe, depends really. :)


----------



## Blueberri

Thank you !! :hugs: and <3


----------



## JJsmom

Did OH buy the test? Oh you've got to test! I'm so excited to find out!! I want to see your BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

not bought one yet, Don't want to spend money on a test for it to be BFN then AF show moments later cause that would suck. so just going to see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## Bmoore

Hi everyone. Just thought I'd pop in here and see what was up. I have thought about couponing but never think I have enough time.


----------



## Bmoore

Btw Queen Bee, my fingers are crossed for you to get a BFP. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi Bmoore Welcome! :wave:
How are you? :)
and thanks so much!


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck QB!!!! I really hope you get your BFP! I can't wait to hear!!

Hi Bmoore!!!! Couponing does take time! Takes forever when I go shopping but to me it's worth it if I'm getting stuff for free or almost free! 

I woke up to a significant temp drop. hope it goes back up tomorrow! Luckily it's still not under my cover line! I woke up at 5 and tried to roll over and go back to sleep but I ended up having to take my temp at that time because I had to get up. My stomach hurts so bad and (tmi moment) have bad diarrhea. My poor tummy is cramping like crazy :( I don't know if my temp drop is because it's so cold and I still only slept with my sheet on and the fan on. Woke up freezing. After I got back to bed I curled up to OH who was under the comforter. :haha:


----------



## Bmoore

I'm good it was chilly this morning where I'm at too. I can't stand being cold. It was just getting into the 60s here but my bedroom last night was soooo cold, I asked DH to turn the heater on for a moment. He turned it to 80 and burned me up last night. Lol I hope you each get great news today. :) good luck girls.


----------



## Bmoore

I do most of my shopping with my three kids and with my job it's usually last minute. I really don't do much planning. I do wish I had more time. More like I wish I could be a stay at home mom again.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies!
Still no sign of AF but we have decided to wait a few days see if af stays away and we get any major signs like sickness or something, because AF had vanished for 2 months once and we were upset to find out she was just messing with us.

JJ: It's your implantation dip! It mostly occurs on 9dpo :D

B: It's cold here too! fall is comingggg lol


----------



## JJsmom

I sure hope that's it!!! I guess we'll find out in a few days! OH brought home 4 dollar store tests! :haha: I guess he's a little anxious and excited. 

Bmoore, where are you in your cycle?

Miranda!!!!!!!!! You're going to drive me nuts waiting..... but I understand why you are. I can't believe AF disappeared for 2 months on you!!! That's crazy!! I really can't wait to see your positive test!! 

Gosh, another thread I'm in, all the girls just got their bfp's in the last few days and here I am waiting...They said they really hope mine shows up soon so I can join all of them in the first trimester. I hope mine shows up too!!! Then ppl will think we're getting married because I am pg. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh spoke too soon, I am pretty sure AF is here!


----------



## JJsmom

Noooooo!! She can't be!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

she is, getting pink so i've put a pad on and got it on that too so thats me out this month.


----------



## JJsmom

Darnit!! I really was hoping for you this month! At least you are officially trying! :hugs: Sorry it wasn't your month!


----------



## Queen Bee.

:hugs: thanks, we'll be alright.


----------



## Bmoore

I'm day four if my cycle. AF just left today. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

how long have you been TTC?


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck this cycle Bmoore and QB!!!!! 

So, still no AF. CD36 :-/ and according to ff, 10dpo. Still lots of lower back pain. Temps went back up slightly!! Hope they keep going up! Not sure if I see anything on the test or not. If I tilt the screen I think I do. But then I don't want to get my hopes up :) I was good with it being negative before. LOL! I still want to be OK if it's negative this week!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Queen Bee.

On the black one I can see what I think is a line!! :D
Ok I am completely confused!!!!! 
the pink I had early, which was pink in cm and the tiniest bit of red has gone, like I havent had any since I said that and I don't understand why? or what it was ?!


----------



## JJsmom

The only way to know is to test! Even if it is negative then you know that AF could be toying with you. Unless she is going to show later. I dont know what it could be either. :hugs:

My chart looks like a heart beat scale you see in the hospital. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Think I am just going to wait her out.
Or hope I see some PG symptoms soon.
LoL it really does.


----------



## JJsmom

Hoping you get some symptoms! I never had symptoms with DS for a while!! No morning sickness, no sore BB's. I realized I was really late and took the test.


----------



## Blueberri

Hey there, how are you doing today? Lots of :hugs: and <3 for you and your OH


----------



## Queen Bee.

I really hope so!
Still no blood! 
Im feeling pretty good, though.


----------



## JJsmom

No cramping or anything? Do you normally cramp before AF?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Last month I had terrible cramps, and it was completely heavy.
i usually get really light ones.


----------



## JJsmom

have you had any so far this month?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Uhm ages back I had light cramps but that was mid cycle I think
but now nothing.


----------



## JJsmom

I'd like to hope your eggo is preggo!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Fingers crossed!
so how are you feeling?
Any signs?


----------



## JJsmom

I've had a tension headache all day. Was so busy at work and now that I'm home I'm busy trying to figure out wedding colors! LOL! So I haven't paid attention to anything really. I did check my cm earlier today and it was lotiony type but had a brown tinge I saw when I wiped it on the tp. So not sure if it's AF getting ready to start or what. 

I think I got my colors though!! I love royal blue and yellow! mom's like I thought for sure you'd choose pink. I said I love pink but I love how the blue and yellow look together. Was trying to corporate the blue and pink and I don't like teal with the pink and I don't want baby blue and baby pink because I don't want to feel like I'm at a baby shower. I want to be at my wedding! (Although I might be popping at the time if I am pg!)


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think pink and yellow look really good together, I love blue and yellow too lol

Oh maybe thats implantation spotting :D fingers crossed!


----------



## Blueberri

That's good you have no cramps, I think


----------



## JJsmom

Now you got me looking at pink and yellow!!!! I already had my mind made up. LOL! pink and yellow are more springy. blue and yellow are more wintery. :dohh: Now I have to see what OH wants because he really liked the blue and yellow. AHHHHHHHHH!!!!! I don't know!!

I don't know if it could be implantation spotting or not. I mean I didn't even see the tinge of brown until I wiped it off on the tp. So who knows!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sorry! LOL I always throw my 2 cents in when not needed :haha:

I just see this bridesmaid dress that was sunny yellow with a hot pink or lighter ribbon around the waist and thought they look gorgeous!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Blueberri

A dark maroon dress with a light purple sash sounds good. What do you think of colored wedding dresses?


----------



## JJsmom

My color is white :) hehe! I don't like the colored wedding dresses for myself. They are pretty, but not on me. Now mom is looking at lilac and yellow. Now we are without any of our colors! HAHA! She found a cake topper with two lilac hippos. One has yellow flowers on its head and the groom has a top hat and bow tie!!


----------



## Blueberri

I like the ones that have a beaded bodice. Those wedding dresses that make you look like a princess are fun :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww so cute!
Our cake topper was this double sided picture frame type thing :) we took some cute pictures and put them in it.


----------



## JJsmom

Oh how sweet Miranda!! What a great idea!

Blueberri, I love the roushing, but I'll be trying on different kinds!


----------



## Queen Bee.

What all have you decided on for the wedding?


----------



## JJsmom

The date: May 25th. That'll it'll be somewhere in Paris, KY. And that I need a courset/bustier. LOL!!!! Hopefully the colors, but I guess I'll make sure that's done by this weekend.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohhh its all starting to come together :)


----------



## JJsmom

i feel like there is so much to do!!!!

So I'm not sure but I swear I saw something on my test this morning. Will take my last frer tomorrow or the day after. Tomorrow I'll be 12dpo.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohh yay! I will have to check your post on tests section. :)


----------



## JJsmom

It's hard to see on the test. But it was there right away. Really light though.


----------



## Queen Bee.

temp up again thats good :)


----------



## JJsmom

All I can do is keep hoping!! Then I'll know if I need to buy a maternity dress or regular one. :)


----------



## Blueberri

Have you decided on the wedding menu? For my future wedding. I was thinking of having a regular buffet and a dessert buffet :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Not sure yet on the menu. Will probably work on that closer to the day. it's 8 months away. :) I will probably do a buffet style. Either go to Walmart or something and get a ton of fried chicken and sides or something. Who knows. All I know is a caterer is wayyyyy too expensive! LOL! Maybe might make my own food. I'll just have to see the best way to do it. With all that will need to be done, I believe making my own food will be too much.


----------



## Blueberri

I wonder what the easiest type of bar would be good to have :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

We're going to get a keg and probably a few bottles for ppl to make their own drinks. I might not be able to drink. OH!! I also found the cutest idea of a smores bar! You get a wood box (I'd build one with 2x4's) and fill it with rocks. Then you put those burners that you use under the buffet trays. You roast your marshmallows on them and have the graham crackers and chocolate bars in all different bowls. I'm going to that!!


----------



## Blueberri

Ooooh!!! That sounds yummy! I was going to have a chocolate fountain at mine! :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

I might have one of them too! It's going to be a chocolate fest! LOL! I love both ideas. 

QB - Any updates on your end?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think Im out, but im fine with it :) we will just try harder next month


----------



## JJsmom

Did AF make a return? Make sure to use preseed!!!!! ;)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Not yet, but I feel out completely. 
I woke up with a drop of old blood it looks like on the pad I had wore to bed just incase.
So I am just waiting on her to make her full appearance.


----------



## JJsmom

:hugs: Like you said before. If you're out this month at least you are now actively trying!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah :) Thanks.
I just gonna hold my chin up because we have only started.


----------



## JJsmom

How many months were you NTNP?


----------



## Queen Bee.

we started since we got married, but I think we were just having sex around the wrong times to be honest.


----------



## JJsmom

Oh ok. Well I sure am rooting for you this month!!!!! :dust: I might not be trying, if AF ever gets here, but I'll still be on here checking with ya!! 

I'm still trying to decide if I should take that frer tomorrow, or wait til Monday.


----------



## Queen Bee.

probably monday, that way you will get a strongggg line :)


----------



## JJsmom

OK. Will let you know!!! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

have any more symptoms?


----------



## JJsmom

Nope. Just sore lower back like I've had the past week/week & a half. My abdomen is a little sore today but may have been where OH got a hold of me yesterday ;) Nothing else though. So I have no idea.


----------



## Queen Bee.

have you tested today?


----------



## Blueberri

Hope you're doing well today :hugs: <3


----------



## JJsmom

No! I didn't test today!! I wanted to but only have that one frer left. I think I'm out though. I checked my cm this morning and I had a dark brown spot come out. I checked on it later today and it's light brown. Not a lot or enough to show on the tp when I wipe. Why would my temp still be up if I'm getting ready to start? Now I'm afraid of a temp drop in the morning.


----------



## Blueberri

I hope you can test soon. Anyways, you doing well?


----------



## JJsmom

Yes I am Blueberri. Tired but doing well! Are you doing well?


----------



## Blueberri

I'm ok, a little crampy but good nonetheless. I always get my period symptoms before it comes. Is that normal?


----------



## JJsmom

I usually get symptoms too before I start. Normally crampy but wasn't this month. But the :witch: has shown herself. :( I didn't do the frer today because when I wiped I had brown on the tp. Massive temp drop as well. I'm devastated but I guess I'll start trying again in December. :cry:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am soo sorry hun :hugs: I was so hopeful for you.
I am out as well, maybe we are just destined to be bump buddies... I had to retype that cause I put Hump buddies at first :rofl: 
Hold your head high, we will get there. WE will have beautiful babies soon :) Don't lose hope, because I just know it will happen!
I do understand how it hurts, when AF shows, such a let down everytime. but I refuse to give up!


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry you're out as well! :hugs: I just don't understand why it hasn't happened yet. I know this was my first month temping but now that I have to wait a few months before I can start trying again it's really hard! That means a year before I might possibly see a little one. I'll be 33. Meaning after that one, I will only have a short time to work for another one because I wont have any after 35. Thank you for your encouraging words!! 

I was really hoping for you as well even though you thought you were out the other day. Hump buddies..that's funny. :) We must definitely be destined to be bump buddies! It's great that you're definitely trying now and it'll happen for you soon!!! I'm really hoping this month you catch your eggy and see those beautiful pink lines!!! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh don't worry hun! you have ages yet! you got a ton of babies to have ;)
I think the whole OPk's threw you off, when you ovulated later.
:hugs: We are definitely going to get there!
TTC is really hard, confusing and FRUSTRATING to say the least.
It will alllllll be worth it for sure :)


----------



## JJsmom

I know it is. Well at least now I know I can wear a normal dress instead of a maternity one! Hopefully I'm pg before the wedding, but with having to wait 3 or 4 months I'll only be about 4 or 5 months along as long as it happens. OH now needs to go get himself checked out. Just to make sure his spermies are good! I think they are, but I just want to make sure! If it doesn't happen by the time he joins then after he's joined and I have insurance then I can get checked out. Poor DS has a sore throat this morning. He was playing outside all day yesterday and it was nice and warm when the sun was out behind the clouds but cool when it went behind them. I had to turn my heat on for the first time when we got home last night! It was 64 in here and I turned it up to 68 so hopefully no one gets sick. :blush: Hopefully it's not too late. 

I know it'll eventually happen. For you as well!! I can't wait to see you get your two lines!! You deserve it!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

It has been cold here too, when I got up this morning it was 48, now 50 but not going to get any warmer I don't think.


----------



## JJsmom

In your house? That's cold!! It's in the 30's outside right now. Supposed to get up to 70 today.


----------



## Queen Bee.

nope outside, a few nights ago it hit the 30's was sooo very cold.
Doesn't help any that its raining.


----------



## JJsmom

no it doesn't! It's supposed to start raining here soon. They showed how it's in Arkansas right now and headed in this direction. I hate when it's cold and rains!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah and hubs wants to walk to the store Im like, no freaking way LOL if you go on your own then go for it.


----------



## JJsmom

:rofl: that's funny! I'd be the same way!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah lol no way im getting soaked and sick to go to the store. 
Too darn cold for me!


----------



## Blueberri

I love snow but I'd think I'd hate to shovel it! Playing in it sounds way more fun then working in it :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

I've had such a difficult day! I've been really bitchy and just wanted to cry all day. It was nice to come home to my engagement ring sitting on my pillow which made me smile but I my stomach hurts from where I've been so upset and not saying anything at work. I'm having a hard time with it this month because if we continue to try over the next few months then OH wont be there when the baby is born and that would be heart breaking as well! I think I need ice cream!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Can he not get leave for his first child being born?


----------



## JJsmom

I don't think they'd allow that in basic training. It's a 3 month course. He said they told him he'd be leaving in June or July so we might try next month, not sure though. I don't think I'll tell him if I decide for us to. I'll keep temping and see what happens from there.


----------



## Queen Bee.

well that sucks.
How does he feel about it all?


----------



## JJsmom

He wants to keep trying I think but I know he'll be devastated if he isn't there for the birth.


----------



## Blueberri

Sorry to hear you've had a hard day :hugs: <3


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks Blueberri. How are you doing?


----------



## JJsmom

How are you doing Miranda?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im good, Just keeping warm now that autumn has sat in. :)
How are you keeping?


----------



## JJsmom

Doing well! The weather has gone crazy here too. Hot one minute, cold the next. Heater and A/C turned on and off. LOL! Getting ready to head back out to where DS submitted a carved pumpkin to see if he can win in his age group. It's an alien. LOL! Has peanuts glued to it for it's antenna.


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww cute :)
So glad to hear you and your family are doing well.


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks. He didn't win. Oh well. His was the only one in the category that didn't win. All others tied for second and third places. He got real upset and I'm like dude! You carved that pumpkin by yourself!!! You should be excited!!!! So he's like I guess. There was one with a piece of caution tape glued on it and it won second place. I guess it's because he carved it instead of decorating it. (my fault!). I read the paper wrong. But like I told him, hey, it's going on our porch and I think it looks awesome!


----------



## Queen Bee.

he should be proud!
you should print him a prize certificate off the pc lol
give that to him ;)
it sounds really cute.


----------



## JJsmom

That might be a good idea!

So when do you think you'll be ovulating?


----------



## Kurzz10

Hi ladies! Just ttc #1, on my second cycle trying, cd1. Just hoping to join some forums to talk to people who know what the waiting is like! :) Babydust to all! <3


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome Kurzz!! Good luck on your cycle! The wait is horrible! Always seems to drag by, but one day it'll be worth it when you get to see those two pink lines!!!


----------



## Kurzz10

JJsmom said:


> Welcome Kurzz!! Good luck on your cycle! The wait is horrible! Always seems to drag by, but one day it'll be worth it when you get to see those two pink lines!!!


Thanks so much JJsmom! Last month was awful (the wait) and I bawled when I got my bfn :(, but now I'm excited to get back up and try again! It's actually pretty fun! Especially now that I joined this forum :) I just got a basal thermometer today and will start my temp collecting and charting tomorrow morning! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks!! Hope you have a great week too! 

I'm on cycle 6. I was devastated after we got a BFN last month too. Not sure yet if we are going to be trying this cycle or not. OH is joining the Army next year and will be going to basic for 3 months. I really want to try, and I asked him today to think about it and let me know his thoughts about it. We have two weeks before I O so we have plenty of time to decide. :) I'm just afraid of being alone while he's in basic.


----------



## Kurzz10

Aww well that is tough! Good luck to you guys! I hope you decide to try because that should make us cycle buddies! &#128512; At least when things get lonely you'll have this to help you not feel so alone! &#128522;


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks Kurzz! I can almost bet he'll want to try. LOL! I think it'd be more me than him wanting to wait. I am planning a wedding as well so I am going to try on dresses next Saturday. If I fall in love with one, we'll have to wait because I'll want to fit in it. If I don't find one I fall in love with then we'll try and if I come up with a positive test then I'll look at the maternity dresses.


----------



## Kurzz10

Wow! Exciting times for you guys!! Well sounds like you have lots to look forward to either way! &#128522;


----------



## Queen Bee.

:wave: hi kurzz :) glad to have ya. I am on cycle two of official ttc.

JJ: I dunno when I will ovulate, this cycle has been weird and I dunno when cycle day 1 was. so just going to BD for like the next 3 weeks :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Sounds like a lot of fun QB!! I just tried to take my temp today to find out my basal thermometer has stopped working!!! What the heck?!? Only got 1 month of temps out of it! :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

Can you return it? have them send you a new one.


----------



## JJsmom

I emailed them. They simply stated, thanks for contacting us, we have forwarded your message on to our marketing dept. It probably just needs a battery change so look in your instructions for which battery you need to purchase and change it. I emailed them back furious.


----------



## Kurzz10

Queen Bee. said:


> :wave: hi kurzz :) glad to have ya. I am on cycle two of official ttc.
> 
> JJ: I dunno when I will ovulate, this cycle has been weird and I dunno when cycle day 1 was. so just going to BD for like the next 3 weeks :haha:

Hi Queen Bee! Thanks for having me! LOL sounds like a good plan BD for three weeks! :) Have fun with that!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know im going to be sore after those 3 weeks :haha:

JJ: OMG really? I don't see why they cannot just replace it, I mean you only had it a month for goodness sake.


----------



## JJsmom

I contacted Amazon customer service where I had purchased it. She said no returns can be made because of possible health issues. I said so I'm screwed? She said no, she would either refund me my money or send out a new one. So I said please send a new one. I do understand sometimes something goes wrong with electronic items. So she sent it out and with expedited shipping and it's supposed to be here today. 

You will be sore after those three weeks but at least it'll be worth it!!! :) 

I'm thinking we might still try this month anyways. We haven't had any luck so far so why stop at this point. Hopefully at some point we end up with the little one we are hoping for. I'm still flip flopping back and forth but we'll see what happens towards the end of the month. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

glad to see you are getting a new one, I hate dealing with things like that so I make OH do it :haha:

I think everyone is pregnant, I just seen another pregnancy announcement on facebook lol it much be in the water.


----------



## JJsmom

Wish it was in my water! LOL! Yeah I have another coworker that just announced it the a couple weeks ago. She hasn't stopped complaining yet. :-/ Hopefully all that bd'ing you do gives you your bean this month!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hopefully for you too!
Never seems to be in my water lol need to drink more


----------



## JJsmom

Me too! LOL!

So I've been still having cramps in my abdomen even though AF is gone. My OPKs will be here tomorrow and then I get to start testing tomorrow evening watching for a positive.


----------



## Bmoore

Hi ladies!! Been a while since I was on here last. How's everyone doing? AF decided to visit for 10 days this cycle. :(( super heavy and crappy, too! She's now 9 days gone so its day 19 I believe for me. Hoping to see something soon saying I'm ovulating. Had a sharp pain in the front left side of my stomach a couple of days ago though but no other signs. Who knows.


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww so sorry hun, Have everything crossed for this cycle :D 
Hoping everyone is well.


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck this cycle Bmoore! 

Things are going good my way. Going dress shopping tomorrow and OH went to the docs today. They said they cn't do the sperm analysis there but they can look and see if his blood has any sperm antibodies in there to see if there would be any concern that way and then maybe get referred to have the sperm analysis done. I should be O'ing next week or the week after so I want to make sure his sperm analysis wouldn't interfere with our bd'ing around O time.


----------



## JJsmom

How are you doing QB? 

I have decided that I'm going to wait a few months before trying again. I found my dress!!! I want to be able to fit in it for our wedding and I want him to be here when I have our LO. I don't want to have the LO right after he leaves. So we are going to start trying again in December! That will give him time to get his sperm analysis done if they will do it. He went to the doc on Friday and they told him they can't do it there but they would look for sperm antibodies in his blood which would kill the sperm. If that comes back negative/positive he has to talk to them about what's next. Here is a pic of my dress!! My son was making fun of my "chipmunk" look on the one pic. LOL! I was in the middle of talking when my friend was taking the pics. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









020.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Queen Bee.

you look gorgeous! love the dress!
good the doctors are being serious about it all not turning you away because the one year mark thing.
Im good, just been relaxing to ttc really.


----------



## JJsmom

Well I'm not sure what they'll say exactly. They just did some bloodwork for his physical and said they'll look for antibodies. Then he has to ask if they will refer him to have the sperm analysis done.


----------



## Queen Bee.

So hoping you get a christmas BFP :D :D Fingers crossed!
I dunno what we are doing this cycle really, haven't started the constant BDing yet, just kinda here and there. weare really relaxed I dunno if thats good or bad.


----------



## JJsmom

Being relaxed I hear is the best!!! :) So I really hope so for you! As long as you get it in every other day close to O then hopefully you'll get it done!!! I can't wait to see you get your BFP! You can have your halloween BFP! ;)


----------



## JJsmom

How are you doing Miranda?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am good, and I seen your tests from the evening you are so pregnant"!


----------



## Bmoore

Congratulations JJsmom! I got my BFP this Monday. :) Queen you'll join us too.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats to both of you.
I do not see me getting a BFP this month.
but I guess that is how it goes sometimes.


----------



## JJsmom

I hope you get your BFP!!! I never thought I'd get mine! I knew I was out this month because I was trying to avoid it but OH was complaining about us not bd'ing so I caved in once before I O'd. That's all we bd'd!!! I can't wait til it really sinks in! LOL!

Congrats Bmoore!!!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

congrats we only bd once too, which is why I know we are out cause I dunno when or if it was in time for O.
Are you going to put a ticker up?


----------



## JJsmom

I think I'll put the ticker up after I tell OH! I don't want him coming in here while I'm on the comp and seeing it. LOL! So probably sometime this weekend when I have time to do it! :) Tomorrow we're going to busy with his family and birthday. He just woke up and i asked how he slept. He said great but he is going to sleep like crap tonight because he's excited about his birthday. LOL! He just don't know how excited yet. LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

exciting!


----------



## JJsmom

I really hope you get yours too! When is AF due for you?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im not certain.
I will test if it isnt here by november.


----------



## JJsmom

Keep me informed!! 1 week left til Nov 1!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yep one week!
I think AF will show up before then, though.
So just waiting it out.


----------



## JJsmom

I thought AF was going to show in the next couple of days with how I was feeling. back hurting real bad and just felt a little bloated. I am still holding out hope for you!! I always hope you get your bfp. LOL! I want to see the people who have been trying for quite some time to get it! I'm going to stick with you until you get your bfp!!!!! I'm bound and determined to see yours!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks girl!
then we could be bump buddies :)


----------



## JJsmom

Yes we will be!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hello ladies, how are you doing? :)


----------



## Bmoore

Good morning Queen! How are you doing this morning? 

I had my first doctors appt yesterday and got my EDD of June 25, 2013. :) had an US done and saw the gestational sac and possibly a second. Kind of exciting. Lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG! congrats!!! So exciting.
I am good, AF came as planned but I am ok. Got to have a few drinks at a fancy dress party so I had fun anyway :)


----------



## Bmoore

Thanks. :) I told DH this morning and he said he was going to beat his best friend because he told him last week we were going to have twins this time. Lol my doctor said it could go either way right now. He said for sure one baby, but to prepare mentally for two, right now. I have another US on the 9th. Hopefully we will know for sure. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

keep us updated chick!!! :D So excited for you!


----------



## JJsmom

That's great Bmoore!!!!

My first doc appt is Nov 26th. They said the appt will last a couple hours so I have no idea what to expect other than she said I'd be meeting with everyone there including the nurse practitioner, doc, and dietitian. 

Miranda, sorry to hear the witch showed but hopefully this next month will be better for you! 

I did call my bridal shop to find out my dress should still work well even being pregnant! It is a ball gown with tool on the outside. I hope it looks good for the money! LOL!


----------



## Queen Bee.

so much exciting things happening :D
you ladies have to keep me updated as you go! I wanna know everything!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Well hopefully you get to join us this month!!!! I'm still going to keep watching checking on you!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I really hope I do.
Would be an amazing late anniversary present :cloud9:


----------



## JJsmom

Awww yes it would be!!! You definitely deserve it!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

then I would want to tell everyone on Christmas morning!


----------



## JJsmom

You will get your BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## Kurzz10

Hello! My af showed up so I'm onto November! How are you doing honey bee?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am good, just waiting for AF to go, then on to the BDing. :)
sorry the witch showed :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry the witch showed for both of you! :hugs: Good luck on this cycle!!!!


----------



## Kurzz10

Is someone going to create a November testing forum?


----------

